# [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test



## y33H@ (17. Februar 2008)

*[RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns bei 

 Daniel H.
 Jan M.
 Nico M.
 Manuel L.
 Felix E.
 "Wassercpu"
 für die Bereitstellung ihrer Lüfter bedanken!


*Inhalt

1) Einleitung
2) Die Probanden
3) Luftdurchsatz bei 12 und 5 Volt
4) Lautstärke bei 12 und 5 Volt
5) Temperaturen bei 600 U/min
6) Einzelbewertungen
7) Schlusswort​*​


1) Einleitung 

Nur 11dB(A) bei 1200 U/min, Lüfter die unter Wasser laufen, eine Lebensdauer von über 150.000 Stunden sowie Materialien aus der Raumfahrt  die Hersteller versprechen viel, wenn es um ihre Lüfter geht. Wir haben uns ein Dutzend 120mm Silent-Propeller ins Haus geholt  Oldies, Newcomer sowie Exoten -  und prüfen, welche Modelle ihrem Ruf und ihren (angeblichen) Features gerecht werden und welche nicht.  Folgende Kandidaten müssen ihr Können unter den Aspekten Lautstärke, Luftdurchsatz und Kühlleistung beweisen:


 Blacknoise XL1 Rev.2
 Nanoxia FX12-1250
 Noctua NF-P12
 Noctua NF-S12-1200
 Papst F2GLL
Scythe Minebea Mid
 Scythe S-Flex SFF21F
 Scythe Slip Stream 800
 Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 (LED)
 Silenx IXP-74-11
 Silenx IXP-74-14B (LED)
 Silenx IXP-76-14 (38mm Rahmendicke)


2) Die Probanden 

Im Folgenden listen wir alle getesteten Lüfter. Die Drehzahlen wurden mit Hilfe einer Zalman MFC1 ausgelesen, hierzu wurde das Tachosignal des jeweiligen Lüfters an das Gigabyte 965P-DS3 durchgeschliffen und mit der aktuellsten Version des Tools Everest ausgelesen. Die Anlaufspannung wurde per Multimeter abgegriffen; um bis auf 0 Volt herab zu skalieren, verwendeten wir einen entsprechenden Wiederstand zwischen dem Lüfter und der MFC1.



Blacknoise XL1 Rev.2

Blacknoise stellt die Low-Budget-Linie von Noiseblocker dar. 
Für weniger als 10 verspricht der Hersteller 16dB(A) sowie einen "nahezu geräuschlosen Betrieb". 
Das genutzte Gleitlager gilt als besonders laufruhig und fehlerresistent.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nanoxia FX12-1250

Der relativ junge Hersteller aus Deutschland entwickelt seine FX-Serie zusammen mit Xen Micro GmbH. Laut Nanoxia kommen Verbundwerkstoffe aus der Nanotechnologie zum Einsatz, welche angeblich sogar einen Betrieb unter Wasser erlauben. 
Das hauseigene N. TEC Lager soll für einen extrem ruhigen Betrieb sorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Noctua NF-P12

Das zusammen mit dem Österreichischen Institut für Ventilatorentechnik und Wärmeübertragung (ÖIWV) entwickelte Straight-Blade-Design samt Vortex-Control Notches (die Einkerbungen an den Lüfterblättern) und dem bekannten SSO-Bearing prädestiniert den NF-P12 dank des so erzielten hohen statischen Drucks als optimalen Lüfter für einen CPU-Kühler - in Sachen Förderleistung soll er den NF-S12 deutlich übertreffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Noctua NF-S12-1200

Die doch recht exotische Geometrie der Lüfterblätter ist nicht nur ein optischer Scherz, sondern verhilft dem NF-S12 laut Noctua zu einer 10% höheren Förderleistung bei gleicher Lautstärke im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Propellern. Hinzu kommt das SSO-Bearing, also ein selbst-stabilisierendes Öldruck-Gleitlager, welches den üblichen Kugel-, Gleit- und Flüssigkeitslagertypen klar überlegen sein soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Papst F2GLL

Die Lüfter der Marke Papst galten lange Zeit als das absolute Nonplusultra. 
Mittlerweile aber ist die Konkurrenz nachgezogen, Papst dagegen stagniert. 
Tradition gegen Evolution  der Oldie muss zeigen, ob er noch zur Elite gehört.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Scythe Minebea Mid

Besonders der große Motor sticht hervor, die neuen gekrümmten Rotorblätter aber sollen den Minebea leise und leistungstark zugleich machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Scythe S-Flex SFF21F

Fluid Dynamic Bearing nennt sich die Geheimwaffe von Scythe, genauer gesagt von Sony - diese entwickelten nämlich diese Art von Gleitlager.
Die Flügel des S-Flex sind größer und noch stärker gekrümmt. Zusätzliche Magnete im Lagerinneren sollen den Lüfter unhörbar machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Scythe Slip Stream 800

Der Mugen wie auch die Ninjas werden mit diesem Lüfter ausgeliefert. 
Preislich konkurriert man mit dem XL1 - auch leistungsmäßig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 (LED)

Über die Golfballoberfläche des Silent Eagle wurde schon oft diskutiert.
Diese sollen in einer geringeren Geräuschentwicklung sowie mehr Druck resultieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Silenx IXP-74-11

Ein extrem kleiner Motor und das konische Design der als revolutionär beworbenen Lüfterblätter sollen
den IXP-74-11 zu einem der besten Lüfter am Markt machen - Silenx spricht von unglaublichen 11dB(A).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Silenx IXP-74-14B (LED)

Diese Version kommt auf 14dB(A) und ist für Casemodder sicherlich einen Blick wert. 
Blaue LEDs sorgen für einen Aha-Effekt im Dunkeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Silenx IXP-76-14

Der dritte Silenx im Bunde ist ein ganz Besonderer. 
Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen getesteten Lüftern ist sein Rahmen satte 38mm breit  normale Lüfter kommen auf 25mm. 
Die Lautstärke und der Druck sollen entsprechend phänomenal sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## y33H@ (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

3) Luftdurchsatz bei 12 und 5 Volt 

Ein Hauptkriterium bei der Lüfterauswahl ist die so genannte Förderleistung. Diese sagt aus, wie viel Luft ein Fan in einer Stunde umher pusten kann. Um festzustellen, wie viel Druck der jeweilige Lüfter zustande bringt, nutzen wir zwei Testmethoden: Einmal messen wir die Entfernung, ab welcher es dem Propeller gelingt ein handelsübliches Teelicht auszublasen, hinzu kommt die subjektive Einschätzung unserer drei Tester. Alle Lüfter werden bei 12 respektive 5 Volt und den dazugehörigen Drehzahlen geprüft.

Förderleistung 12 Volt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenig überraschend setzen sich die Lüfter mit den hohen Drehzahlen an die Spitze, der 38mm-Silenx aber dominiert das Testfeld. Der Silent Eagle dagegen reiht sich trotz 200rpm mehr hinter dem Slip Stream ein, während der angeblich stärkere NF-P12 trotz immerhin 100rpm hinter den hauseigenen Mitstreiter NF-S12 zurückfällt.




Förderleistung 5 Volt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im 5 Volt Betrieb fällt der 11dB(A)-Silenx überraschender Weise stark ab, der NF-P12 unterliegt weiterhin dem NF-S12. Der XL1 und der Slip Stream fördern aufgrund von weniger als 500rpm fast überhaupt keine Luft mehr, der breite Silenx verliert überraschend wenig an Druck und behauptet seinen Spitzenplatz.​


4) Lautstärke bei 12 und 5 Volt 

Noch wichtiger als der Luftdurchsatz ist natürlich die damit verbundene Lautstärke. Bei voller Drehzahl sind auch die meisten als sehr leise angepriesenen Lüfter deutlich hörbar und das Geräusch des Luftumschlages verschluckt in der Regel sämtliche Nebengeräusche. Bei niedriger Spannung aber hört man oft von der Luftbewegung kaum noch etwas, dafür treten die Störenfriede Brummen, Schleifen und Klackern auf den Plan. Drei mal zwei empfindliche Ohren haben aus 20cm Abstand genau hingehört. Unser *Ultra-Silent-Testsystem* wurde bis auf die beiden mit knapp 600rpm drehenden 80mm Lüfter im Netzteil komplett passiv betreiben.

Lautstärke 12 Volt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Blacknoise XL1 Rev.2*
Leichtes, kratziges Schleifen wenn die Nabe nach unten zeigt, in waagrechter Position nahezu laulos.​
*Nanoxia FX12-1250*
Deutlich hörbares Luftrauschen bei hoher Frequenz.​
*Noctua NF-P12*
Hörbares, dumpfes Luftrauschen, subjektiv wenig störend.​
*Noctua NF-S12-1200*
Kein Unterschied zum NF-P12 feststellbar.​
*Papst F2GLL*
Dezentes, sehr leises Luftrauschen, starkes Vibrieren und minimales Schleifen bei senkrechter Ausrichtung.​
*Scythe Minebea Mid*
Sehr deutlich hörbar bis nervig samt einem unterschwelligen Pfeifen.​
*Scythe S-Flex SFF21F*
Ebenfalls sehr deutlich hörbar bis nervig, allerdings fast schon sirrend laut.​
*Scythe Slip Stream 800*
Extrem leise, je nach Ausrichtung ertönt minimales kratziges, zischelndes Schleifen.​
*Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 (LED)*
Extrem leise bis auf minimales Luftrauschen.​
*Silenx IXP-74-11*
Lautes Luftumschlaggeräusch kombiniert mit einem konstanten Klackern und Brummen - nervig.​
*Silenx IXP-74-14B (LED)*
Sehr deutlich hörbar, markantes Rasseln.​
*Silenx IXP-76-14 *
Deutlich hörbar, aber dank der sehr tiefen Frequenz unauffällig.​


Lautstärke 5 Volt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Blacknoise XL1 Rev.2*
Kaum hörbares intervallartiges, kratziges Schleifen, Luftumschlag nicht vernehmbar. Bei vertikaler Ausrichtung schlicht unhörbar!​
*Nanoxia FX12-1250*
Zischelndes Schleifen und minimales Klackern, trotzdem sehr leise.​
*Noctua NF-P12*
Praktisch lautlos, nur ein Brummen ist erahnbar.​
*Noctua NF-S12-1200*
Ebenfalls praktisch lautlos, aber mit einem kaum hörbaren intervallartigen eher "weichen" Klackern.​
*Papst F2GLL*
Kaum wahrnehmbares, intervallartiges Schleifen und ein leichtes Vibrieren - nicht unentkoppelt verwenden.​
*Scythe Minebea Mid*
Kaum hörbar bis nahezu lautlos, leider ein minimales Schleifen und Brummen.​
*Scythe S-Flex SFF21F*
Fast unhörbar, nur das minimale Motorbrummen trübt den sehr guten Eindruck.​
*Scythe Slip Stream 800*
Unhörbar, keine Nebengeräusche!​
*Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 (LED)*
Annähernd unhörbar.​
*Silenx IXP-74-11*
Ziemlich leise, aber mit charakteristischem starken Klackern.​
*Silenx IXP-74-14B (LED)*
Sehr nerviges "hartes" Lagerrasseln- und klackern, der Silenx läuft generell sehr unsauber.​
*Silenx IXP-76-14 *
Trotz der tollen Förderleistung extrem leise.​​

5) Temperaturen bei 600 U/min 

Luftdurchsatz und Lautstärke hin, Drehzahl und Lagertyp her  wie gut die Lüfter wirklich sind, zeigt der Vergleich bei gleicher Drehzahl. Hierzu wurde jeder Lüfter auf 600rpm gedrosselt und an einen Scythe Ninja Rev.A montiert, welcher in einem Antec P180 Gehäuse steckt. Das Heck wurde bewusst nicht mit einem Lüfter bestückt, die Öffnung im Deckel dagegen wurde verschlossen. Wir verwendeten diese CPU:

*Intel Core2Duo E6300 B2-Stepping @ 2.4 GHz bei 1.088 Volt* (per CPU-Z 1.44 ausgelesen)​

Angegeben ist die Delta-Temperatur, welche sich wie folgt errechnet:

*(Core0 + Core1)/2  Raumtemperatur*​

Die Kerntemperatur wurde mit Coretemp v0.96 ausgelesen, während die CPU mit Core2MaxPerf v1.0 an ihr Limit getrieben wurde. Um die Raumtemperatur zu messen, verwendeten wir ein digitales Thermometer, welches auf dem Gehäusedeckel steht. Die Umgebungstemperatur schwankte während des Tests zwischen 20.9°C und 21.8°C, die absoluten Werte liegen dementsprechend hoch: Im voll-passiven Betrieb erzielten wir eine Delta-Temperatur von 60.8°C, real waren dies 82.5°C! Hier beginnt der Prozessor bereits zu throtteln  eine passive Kühlung ist somit für aktuelle Systeme leider nicht oder nur kaum möglich. 

Delta-Temperatur bei 600rpm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 38mm-Silenx zersägt die Konkurrenz! Satte 2.8°C Differenz trennen ihn vom Slip Stream - eine grandiose Leistung, wenn man den großen Lamellenabstand des Ninja bedenkt. Die drei leisesten Lüfter bieten leider auch die schwächste Leistung, die beiden normalen Silenx liegen praktisch gleichauf. Überraschend effizient  trotz des großen Motors  arbeitet der Minebea und holt sich somit den zweiten Platz. Etwas enttäuscht sind wir vom NF-P12: Trotz angeblich höheren statischen Drucks unterliegt er knapp dem NF-S12.​



6) Einzelbewertungen 



*Blacknoise XL1 Rev.2* 
Unser Geheimtipp! Stimmiges Design, ein unschlagbarer Preis und der mit Abstand leiseste und laufruhigste Lüfter - wer nur ein laues Lüftchen braucht und großen Wert auf absolute Silenttauglichkeit legt, schlägt hier zu.​
*Nanoxia FX12-1250*
Exotisches Design kombiniert mit noch exotischeren Materialien (u.a. auch UV-reative Lüfterblätter) sind offensichtlich nicht der richtige Weg, um an die Spitze zu gelangen - der Nanoxia liegt durchgehend nur im Mittelfeld. Die Optik und das Zubehör sind jedoch über alle Zweifel erhaben, Modder greifen zu.​
*Noctua NF-P12*
Der NF-P12 ist ein Paradebeispiel für misslungene Marketingphrasen - er unterliegt in den angepriesenen Bereichen dem NF-S12. Nichtsdestotrotz erhält der Käufer den Lüfter, der über alle Drehzahlen hinweg sehr ruhig agiert und dabei auch noch anständig Luft fördert. Zudem ist die Verarbeitung der beiden Noctuas definitiv die beste im ganzen Testfeld und der Preis daher auch gerechtfertigt.​
*Noctua NF-S12-1200*
Zwar liegt er in Sachen Druck leicht vor dem P12-Bruder, dafür produziert der NF-S12 minimale Nebengeräusche und ist im 5 Volt Betrieb etwas lauter  selbst Noctua muss sich wohl mit der Serienstreuung herumschlagen.​
*Papst F2GLL*
Alte Besen kehren gut lautet ein bekanntes Sprichwort. Der Papst macht seinen Entwicklern keine Schande und kann sich gerade in Sachen Lautstärke und einwandfreiem Betrieb einen Platz auf den vorderen Rängen sichern.​
*Scythe Minebea Mid*
Die Minebea-Matsushita Motor Corporation haben ein gutes Produkt in petto. Zwar ist die mittlere Version für unseren Geschmack etwas zu hochfrequent bei voller Spannung, doch mit gesenkter Spannung ist die Mid-Version extrem leise und baut viel Druck auf. Hier vereinen sich Kraft und Ruhe zu einem sehr empfehlenswerten Produkt.​
*Scythe S-Flex SFF21F*
Der S-Flex ist wie auch der Minebea bei hohen Drehzahlen eher unangenehm, seine wahre Stärke ist der Silent-Betrieb. Hier muss er zwar im Vergleich etwas Förderleistung einbüßen, überzeugend ist allerdings die Lautstärke ohne Nebengeräusche. Hier entscheidet Geschmack ob Minebea oder S-Flex.​
*Scythe Slip Stream 800*
Der Slip Stream konkurriert mit dem XL1 um den Titel leisester Lüfter. Rein akustisch gewinnt der Blacknoise, dafür ist der Slip Stream noch günstiger und mit höheren Drehzahlen verfügbar. Wir persönlich bevorzugen den qualitativ ansprechenderen  XL1.​
*Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 (LED)*
Golfblattdesign und blaue LEDs sorgen für eine gefällige Optik, doch der leise Adler wird seinem Namen auch ohne diese Spielereien gerecht: Nahezu lautlos glitt er durch unseren Parcours. Besonders Casemodder sollten dem günstigen Eagle einen Horst zur Verfügung stellen.​
*Silenx IXP-74-11*
Leere Versprechungen kennen wir zu Genüge, der Silenx macht hier leider keine Ausnahme. Das geradezu katastrophale Schleifen und klackern lässt die angeblichen 11dB(A) in weite Ferne rücken  für teure 17 eine herbe Enttäuschung.​
*Silenx IXP-74-14B (LED)*
Die nominell mit 14dB(A) etwas lautere LED-Version wird ihrem Name gerecht, allerdings nicht so, wie Silenx sich das vorstellen: Im 5 Volt Betrieb nervt der IXP-74-14B unglaublich, da hilft auch die flackernde Beleuchtung nicht  der Preis schreckt schließlich gänzlich ab.​
*Silenx IXP-76-14 *
Der Nikolai Valuev unter den Lüftern! Wie auch The Russian Giant zieht der 38mm-Silenx seine Überlegenheit vor allem aus der schieren Größe. Doch auch technisch weiß der IXP-76-14 zu überzeugen, offensichtlich selektiert der Hersteller hier. Wer knapp 20 sowie genug Platz sein Eigen nennt, wird mit diesem Koloss sicherlich zufrieden sein.
Es sei jedoch noch gesagt, dass dieser Riese mindesten 3-4cm Platz zum Luft an saugen benötigt, da er (akustisch) sehr empfindlich auf Verwirbelungen und Turbulenzen.​



7) Schlusswort 

Den optimalen Lüfter gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben. Was es aber gibt, sind Empfehlungen und leider auch die Serienstreuung. Unser Ultra-Silent-Tipp ist ganz klar der Blacknoise XL1 Rev.2, der aufgrund seiner Optik und Haptik den Slip Stream dann doch aussticht. Darf es etwas mehr sein, ist der Papst eine gute, weil leise Wahl. Wer eine gut skalierbare Leistung möchte, der wirft einen Blick auf den Minebea und den S-Flex. Eine fast schon göttliche Verarbeitung und Qualität bieten die beiden Noctuas, allerdings ist das Design sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache. Der Nanoxia prahlt mit vielen Gimmicks und Technologien, unser Test entlarvt ihn aber als ein nur durchschnittliches Produkt. Wirklich enttäuschend präsentierten sich die 25mm-Silenx, Klackern und Schleifen sind hier genauso vorhanden wie ein hoher Preis  da retten auch die LEDs nichts mehr. Wer es nämlich beleuchtet will, der greift zum überzeugenden Sharkoon, dieser weist keinerlei Schwächen auf, nur seine Förderleistung ist vergleichweise gering. Was der Silent Eagle nur mäßig beherrscht, ist die Paradedisziplin des Monsters alias Silenx IXP-76-14. Für Overclocker mit einem Faible für den leisen PC führt kein Weg an diesem teuren aber auch gnadenlos guten Produkt vorbei.


cYa

Kritik und Feedback wie üblich erwünscht!
*Der S-Flex, der Slip Stream und der Minebea stehen zum Verkauf --> PN.*​


----------



## y33H@ (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*reserviert*


----------



## igoroff (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Danke für diesen ausführlichen Test.....ich finde das Ranking für Lautstärke und Luft super.......es ist eben verdammt schwer Luftdurchsatz und Lautstärke objektiv zu bewerten.
Achja danke, dass ihr mich vor dem Kauf eines SlipStream bewahrt habt ^^....ich werde mich jetzt als Freund leiser, aber nicht unhörbarer Lüfter für den Minebea entscheiden.


----------



## p1t (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



> Danke für diesen ausführlichen Test.....ich finde das Ranking für Lautstärke und Luft super.......es ist eben verdammt schwer Luftdurchsatz und Lautstärke objektiv zu bewerten.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, echt super Test 
Ich werd mir demnächst auch neue Lüfter kaufen,da ist der Test echt hilfreich.


----------



## Ryugan (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

echt geiler Test kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Jedoch hät ich eine Frage und zwar wie es eigentlich mit dem Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812L-1000 aussieht? ist dieser arg laut und auch gut? weil ich habe vor einen Lüfter zukaufen und hatte bis vor diesem Test den im Auge.


----------



## nuvos (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Sehr guter Test, der mich in meiner Wahl der Gehäuselüfter bestätigt. Habe vor 3 Wochen mich für die Scythe S-Flex SFF21F entschieden und bin mit meiner Wahl sehr zufrieden. Sehr ruhiger und dennoch leistungsstark im Bereich um 5V.


----------



## Slowfinger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Sehr geiler Test hat mir echt geholfen bei der Auswahl neuer Lüfter. Da werd ich mir am Montag mal nen Paar Nanoxia Luftschaufler besorgen.


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

 Sehr ausführlicher und schöner Test  Schön das der Papst relativ gut abgeschnitten hat  hab ich auch bei mir im Einsatz


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Toller Test.

Was mich etwas überrascht hat war das schlechte abschneiden des Slip Stream beim Temperaturtest, schließlich soll doch gerade der im Scythe  Sortiment bei gleicher Drehzahl die meiste Luft befördern.


----------



## hansi152 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Noctua hat mich mit der Leistung des P-12 enttäuscht

Werd mir trotzdem die beiden brüder besorgen! S-12 fürs Case, P-12 is beim NH-U12P dabei


----------



## MiNtriX (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

ULTRA GEILER TEST
Danke!
Jetzt weiss ich auch mehr ^^
Ich hab da noch eine Frage: Kannst du ein Diagramm machen, in der man Lautstärke und Luftdurchsatz bzw. Lautstärke und Temp. sehen kann? Das wäre echt genial!
MfG


----------



## Ecle (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



hansi152 schrieb:


> Noctua hat mich mit der Leistung des P-12 enttäuscht
> 
> Werd mir trotzdem die beiden brüder besorgen! S-12 fürs Case, P-12 is beim NH-U12P dabei



Der P12 ist ja auch keinesfalls ein schlechter Lüfter. Ich hab ihn auch und bin sehr zufrieden. Er ist echt extrem leise. Nach meinem subjektiven Hörtest ist er auch noch ein bisl leiser als der Scythe S-Flex mit 1200rpm und dabei in der Leistung ungefähr gleichgut...


----------



## JimBeam (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Sehr ausführlicher Test , ich hätte mir noch einen Yate Loon D12SL mit im Vergleich gewünscht.


----------



## Hyperhorn (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Wirklich gut gemacht, da sind einige Stunden draufgegangen.


----------



## Lee (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hmm... Mein System setzt jetzt auf drei der Nanoxias und was sehe ich?!!

Nur Mittelmäßige Leistung!!!

Naja egal, ich bin mit ihnen zufrieden, und ich kann sie ja auch noch in der Badewanne laufen lassen

Edit, ganz vergessen: Deine Roundups sind einfach göttlich. So auch dieses hier.


----------



## y33H@ (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*@ XtremeFX*



> Deine Roundups sind einfach göttlich. So auch dieses hier.


Danke 


> und ich kann sie ja auch noch in der Badewanne laufen lassen


Hast dus probiert? Ich wollte mein Exemplar nicht schrotten^^

*@ MiNtriX*

Verstehe ich dich richtig, du willst ein Diagramm, wo alle auf einmal drin sind?
*
@ Topic*

Loonie und Ultra Kaze reiche ich vll nach, mal schauen.

cYa


----------



## p1t (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Loonie und Ultra Kaze reiche ich vll nach, mal schauen.



Wäre cool, mich würde besonders interessieren wie der Loonie abschneidet.


----------



## y33H@ (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich bin auch grade noch auf der Suche nach einem Kühler mit möglichst engen Lamellen-Abständen, denn so werden die Unterschiede bei 600rpm deutlicher, mir schwebt ein Noctua NH-U12 oder ein TR U-120-eX vor, vll auch der Xigmatek.

cYa


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hast mal über den XP/SI-120 nachgedacht bzw SI-128?


----------



## marklulli (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Super Test!!
Passt der SilenX IXP-76-14(18) in die mitten einen IFX-14 CPU-Kühler??
Das wäre ja TOP!!


----------



## y33H@ (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*@ Stefan Payne *

So wie PCGH einen bei ihrem Lüftertest verwendet haben^^ Nee, ich möchte einen Tower-Kühler.

cYa


----------



## Henner (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Wirklich gute Arbeit!


----------



## Bimek (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Sehr angenehm zu lesen !!! ... wie immer  /top

1350er Loonie und Ultra Kaze wären als Ergänzung echt ne feine Sache, da sie doch extrem beliebt sind unter OCern.... vor allem preislich echte Renner!!!

Weiter so !!!!!


----------



## Mayday21 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



igoroff schrieb:


> Danke für diesen ausführlichen Test.....ich finde das Ranking für Lautstärke und Luft super.......es ist eben verdammt schwer Luftdurchsatz und Lautstärke objektiv zu bewerten.
> Achja danke, dass ihr mich vor dem Kauf eines SlipStream bewahrt habt ^^....ich werde mich jetzt als Freund leiser, aber nicht unhörbarer Lüfter für den Minebea entscheiden.


Laß Dir von einem Besitzer von 2 SlipStream @800 rpm und 2 SlipStream @1200 rpm sagen: Diese Lüfter sind auch gut und ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Ich kenne den Blacknoise nicht und kann daher nicht sagen, welcher der bessere ist. Dennoch bereue ich diese Anschaffung in keinem Fall. Es sind qualtitativ hochwertige Lüfter, die ihren Dienst klaglos (und auch nahezu geräuschlos) verrichten.


----------



## Raa (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Toll, dass du doch noch den Silent Eagle mit rein genommen hast.


----------



## hansi152 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

@ y33h@:

Ich werd mir 100-prozentig den NH-U12 nehmen nimm daher was anderes, der besseren Information wegen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

wie habt ihr den XL1 bei 5V getestet, wenn die Anlaufspannung bei 6,6V liegt, hattet ihr eine Lüftersteuerung?

ich hab keine lust die jedesmal den Lüfter anzutipsen wenn ich meinen rechner anschalte.


----------



## Overlocked (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Da enttäuscht Nanoxia aber sehr mit seinem P/L Verhältnis... aber sehr schöner Test...


----------



## MiNtriX (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ MiNtriX*
> 
> Verstehe ich dich richtig, du willst ein Diagramm, wo alle auf einmal drin sind?



Hi!
So ähnlich!
z.b. ein Diagramm, auf der X-Achse die Lautstärke, auf der Y-Achse Luftdurchsatz/Kühlleistung. Davon 2 Diagramme: eins mit 5/6 V und eins mit 12V. Es müssen ja nur andersfarbige Punkte/Kreuze sein, so das man erkennen kann um welche Lüfter es sich handelt.
cya


----------



## X_SXPS07 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Geiles Round Up, echt nützlich wenn Mann mal wieder eine "kleine Shopping" veranstalten will


----------



## y33H@ (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*@ WallaceXIV*

Manche Lüftersteuerung und Boards können den Lüfter "kicken" also mit einem 12v-Kickstart anlaufen lassen - zB mein DS3. Alternativ gehe ich an meiner MFC1 per Kippschalter kurz auf 12v und dann wieder auf 5v - das ist verschmerzbar. In der 600rpm Tabelle geht es aber nicht darum, ob der Lüfter bei 600rpm anläuft, sondern was er leistet.

cYa


----------



## riedochs (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Wunderlich, das manche Lüfter 12V brauchen zum anlaufen. 
Mein Papstlüfter läuft problemlos mit 5V an und dreht dann mit 400 U/Min.


----------



## Apocalypse (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

sehr schöner test 
war bestimmt sehr viel arbeit
top


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Mir persönlich fehlt der PCGH-Preisvergleich


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mir persönlich fehlt der PCGH-Preisvergleich


Habt ihr da eigentlich nur die Software von geizhals.at gekauft bzw. "geliehen"? Oder gleich komplett deren Datenbank angezapft? Weil optisch siehts ja gleich aus (bis auf das nervige PCGH Frameset außenrum). 
Oder ist das gar Opensource?


----------



## point (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

schön das der Papst auch mit getestet wurde !

da würde ich noch anmerken das die  gleitlager Version des Papst  ( gibt unzählige Papst lüfter ,hatte mal so einen Katalog)  unglaubliche Lebensdauerzahlen haben, diese ist auch mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit zutreffend ( idustrie & Co).
Dies würde ich einigen anderen lüftern nicht zu trauen, selbst wenn es auf der Verpackung steht! 

schade das AC & coolermaster nicht mitgetestet wurde!


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



point schrieb:


> da würde ich noch anmerken das die  gleitlager Version des Papst





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleitlager? Darf der sowas? 

SCNR


----------



## y33H@ (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*@ riedochs*

Die brauchen keine 12v zum anlaufen^^ Nur der Kickstart legt eben 12v an 

*@ PCGH_Thilo*

Ach ja, deine übliche Kritik-Kerbe  Wird editiert, sollte mir das echt mal angewöhnen 

*EDIT*
n1, ich muss nur das _http://geizhals.at/deutschland/_ gegen _http://preissuche.pcgameshardware.de/_ tauschen.
Done!

cYa


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Habt ihr da eigentlich nur die Software von geizhals.at gekauft bzw. "geliehen"? Oder gleich komplett deren Datenbank angezapft? Weil optisch siehts ja gleich aus (bis auf das nervige PCGH Frameset außenrum).
> Oder ist das gar Opensource?


Heise ist auch das Gleiche.
Da kann man sich wohl für einen kleinen Obolus bei geizhals einkaufen.


----------



## Bimek (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



marklulli schrieb:


> Super Test!!
> Passt der SilenX IXP-76-14(18) in die mitten einen IFX-14 CPU-Kühler??
> Das wäre ja TOP!!


 

jup, passt genau rein


----------



## Hardmin1 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hier sind die mit besten Lüfter die zur Zeit verfügbar sind getestet... super!

Allerdings fehlt mir ein Geheimtipp der "easyNova VA-1225"

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a281564.html Sorry!

Ein Top-Produkt zu einem Spitzen Preis, ich könnte ihn allerdings nur gegen den: Scythe Slip Stream, Scythe Ultra Kaze 1000, SilenX IXP-74-14
antretten lassen. Natürlich habe ich auch nicht die gleiche Testumgebung!

@ y33H@:Vielleicht könnt ihr ihn ja noch testen!

PS.: Ein Tipp noch für die die alles raus holen wollen man kann einen alten Lüfter "entkernen" und nur den Rahmen als Abstandshalter zwischen die Kühlpleche und den Lüfter setzen dann gibt es weniger störende Wirbel!


----------



## y33H@ (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ihr? Ich! Das _wir_ ist eher stiltechnisch, nur Schwester samt Freund mussten diesmal herhalten 
Was hast du denn da für einen tollen Link?

cYa


----------



## tHe DrAgOn (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

is n echt toller test! mehr davon^^

MfG


----------



## y33H@ (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Von meiner Wenigkeit gibt es noch diese Tests/HowTo's hier:

[Kaufberatung] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte
[Kaufberatung] Die beste Grafikkarte für jedes Budget

[HowTo] Silent-PC
[HowTo] ATI Tray Tools
[HowTo] Benchen mit Fraps

[Review] G92 vs. RV670
[Review] HIS HD3850 IceQ3
[Review] HD2600XT vs. X19x0 vs. 79x0 vs. 7600
[Review] Thermalright HR-05
[Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03
[Review] Xpertvision HD2600XT Sonic

Nextes Projekt ist ein RoundUp von (semi-)passiven CPU-Kühlern.

cYa


----------



## Mayday21 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Nextes Projekt ist ein RoundUp von (semi-)passiven CPU-Kühlern.


Darf ich mal eine bescheidene Frage stellen, die ich mir schon die ganze Zeit stelle? 
Was bitte ist ein RoundUp? Sicherlich kein Herbizit, und auf Fehlersuche hast Du Dich ja auch nicht unbedingt begeben.
Warum verwendest Du keinen deutschen Begriff dafür? Dann würde jeder verstehen, was Du meinst. Ich bin kein Freund englischer Begriffe, wenn es sich auch durch deutsche erklären läßt.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



> roundup (plural roundups)
> 
> 1. an activity in which cattle are herded together in order to be inspected, counted, branded or shipped
> 2. the similar police activity of gathering together suspects to a crime
> 3. the summary to a news bulletin


Quelle: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/roundup

Wirds damit klarer? Man treibt quasi die Hardware zusammen zur Bewertung.
Danach gibts Brandzeichen.


----------



## El_Sid (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hi @ all.

Roundup ist korrekt übersetzt die Zusammenfassung oder Zusammenstellung, wie Adrenalize schon postete.

siehe 

http://dict.leo.org/


----------



## Mayday21 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wirds damit klarer?


Ein wenig. Dennoch verstehe ich nicht, was gegen das deutsche "Vergleichstest" einzuwenden ist?
Ich meine, wenn ich nach einem Test verschiedener Produkte im Internet google, dann suche ich auch immer nach "Vergleichstest", und nicht nach "RoundUp".


----------



## Knallcharge (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Editiert von dr.konkret:
Wir möchten darum bitten, daß Ihr gerade bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten respektvoll miteinander 
umgeht und diskutiert. Du bist offensichtlich anderer Meinung, bzw. kannst mit der Art des Tests 
nichts anfangen. Dies ist okay, aber habe bitte den Respekt.

Danke. Grüsse Oli


----------



## Stumpf (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich finde das RoundUp wirklich sehr gelungen...bin auch am überlegen ob ich meine Revoltec 120er gegen leisere austausche. Da kommt mir das hier ganz recht, also Danke dafür, und Respekt für die Arbeit!

@Knallcharge:
Ich denke viele sind froh, dass sich überhaupt jemand so eine Arbeit macht. Mir persönlich sagen Dezibelangaben nicht so viel, da dabei nur die Lautstärke und nicht das Geräusch an sich berücksichtigt wird. Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob ein Lüfter brummt oder pfeift. Und wenn 3 Personen hinhören und dann das Geräusch beschreiben, hat das schon eine Aussagekraft für mich, mehr jedenfalls als 22db laut/leise.
Achso, Thema Teelichter: Da steht "wieviel DRUCK der jeweilige Lüfter hat", nichts von Luftmengen... ich denke das macht schon nen Unterschied. Und wie genau das ganze ist, spielt denke ich im Vergleich keine Rolle. Ein Lüfter der es aus einem bestimmten Abstand schafft das Teelicht auszupusten ist sicher als "stärker" anzusehen, als einer der es bei gleichem Abstand nicht schafft. Und dabei gehts doch in dem RoundUp, und um supergenaue Zahlen, die einem eh nichts sagen.
Und die Ausdrucksweise, welche du hier an den Tag legst, spricht auch nicht gerade für dich. Ziemlich respektlos wie ich finde, aber ist nur meine Sicht der Dinge...

Mfg Stumpf


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Mayday21 schrieb:


> Ein wenig. Dennoch verstehe ich nicht, was gegen das deutsche "Vergleichstest" einzuwenden ist?
> Ich meine, wenn ich nach einem Test verschiedener Produkte im *Internet google*, dann suche ich auch immer nach "Vergleichstest", und nicht nach "RoundUp".


Korrekt müsste es lauten "wenn ich nach einem Test verschiedener Produkte im weltweiten Netz über Google suche". Roundup ist ein Modewort wie googeln oder auch Internet (zumindest früher wars mal eins). Wird auch auf diversen Hardware- und OC-Seiten benutzt. Wenn schon die dt. Fahne hochhalten, dann sollte man auch konsequent bleiben und Begriffe wie "googeln" nicht verwenden, find ich. 



Knallcharge schrieb:


> Lärmmessung mal  anders - schonmal was von Schallpegelmessung gehört. Wie bitte findet ein  subjektives Testurteil eingang in eine Bewertung. Hebelts euch total  aus.
> 
> Ich hab schon viel Schwachsinn im WWW gesehen aber das ist ja völlig abgedreht  hier.


Keiner zwingt, dich, es zu lesen.
Ich würde mal sagen machs besser oder halt die Füße still, Hoschi! 

Geräuschmessung macht subjektiv teilweise sogar mehr Sinn, weil ein hoch zirpender Lüfter kann vom Schallpegel her unter einem tief brummenden liegen, und trotzdem wird er dich eher nerven. Stichwort "Hörschwelle"...


----------



## Knallcharge (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Editiert von dr.konkret:
Wir möchten darum bitten, daß Ihr gerade bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten respektvoll
miteinander umgeht und diskutiert. Danke.

Grüsse Oli


----------



## Mayday21 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Korrekt müsste es lauten "wenn ich nach einem Test verschiedener Produkte im weltweiten Netz über Google suche". Roundup ist ein Modewort wie googeln oder auch Internet (zumindest früher wars mal eins). Wird auch auf diversen Hardware- und OC-Seiten benutzt. Wenn schon die dt. Fahne hochhalten, dann sollte man auch konsequent bleiben und Begriffe wie "googeln" nicht verwenden, find ich.


Im Prinzip hast Du Recht. 
Allerdings gibt es für den Ausdruck "googeln" keinen deutschen Begriff. Außer die von Dir genannten, langen und zeitaufwendigen Umschreibung würde mir nichts einfallen. Für so etwas finde ich es noch in Ordnung.
Außerdem weiß jeder, was man unter "googeln" meint. "RoundUp" wird auch nur deswegen vielen hier etwas sagen, weil die meisten sich mit der Materie beschäftigen. 

Ich wollt auch gar nicht so sehr darauf herum reiten, eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, was das Wort heißt.
Aber ich finde es schon schade, daß die deutsche Sprache, die ich so sehr mag, so oft - und vor allem unnötig - durch englische Synonyme ersetzt wird.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Mayday21 schrieb:


> Ich wollt auch gar nicht so sehr darauf herum reiten, eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, was das Wort heißt.
> Aber ich finde es schon schade, daß die deutsche Sprache, die ich so sehr mag, so oft - und vor allem unnötig - durch englische Synonyme ersetzt wird.


Ja, da hast du natürlich recht. Es klingt halt irgendwie "cooler" mit engl. Begriffen, nehme ich mal an, jedenfalls ist der Begriff beliebt, hier mal ein paar Googletreffer:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/artikel/hardware/netzteile/netzteil2006/
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/peripherie/2007/test_usb-stick-roundup/
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=6&t=000038
Gibt natürlich noch mehr.


----------



## dr.konkret (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Wir möchten darum bitten, daß Ihr gerade bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten respektvoll miteinander umgeht und diskutiert. 

Also wieder back2topic. Danke.

Grüsse Oli


----------



## y33H@ (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*@ Knallcharge*

Wenn du mir das Geld oder die Kontakte gibst, damit ich ein einige tausend Euo teures Sone-Messgerät sowie ein Gerät zur Messung von m²/h bekomme, dann liefere ich solche Werte. Ich bin Schüler und mache dieses ganzen Tests, weil es mir Spaß macht und mich die Ergebniss interessieren und ich diese Arbeit auch beruflich machen werde/möchte. Zumal ich das alles *alleine* auf die Beine stelle, die Hilfe dieses Mal war die Erste. 

Und mein Empfinden was Druck und Lautstärke angeht, ist sicherlich mehr als gut genug. Dir bringt es nichts, wenn ich in Sone messe, denn hier wird nerviges klackern oder schleifen nicht erkannt. Und es bringt dir auch nichts, zu wissen, wie viel m²/h ein Lüfter macht, du kannst daran ja schließlich auch nur erkennen, das Lüfter X besser als Lüfter Y ist, Rückschlüsse über die Temps gibt dir das nicht. Meine subjektive Einschätzung führt zum gleichen Ergebnis, ich sehe hier kein Problem.

Dein Post ist (leider) bereits editiert, allem Anschein nach war es aber nichts Sinnvolles (--> _Grund: Beitrag entfernt (Beleidigungen)_ &  _Grund: Beleidigendes Posting entfernt_). Meine Threads sind sicherlich nicht perfekt und ich bin offen für angemessene und berechtigte Kritik, schließlich will ich besser werden. 


*@ Mayday21*

RoundUp würde ich als "Rundumschlag" verstehen, also alles was mit der Sache zu tun hat, zusammen tragen. In der IT Branche sind englische Begriffe üblich und ich denke, bis auf die Begriffe "RoundUp" und "Fan" (= Lüfter) ist mein Artikel in vernünftigem Deutsch verfasst. "Fan" nutze ich nur, weil es außer Propeller, Quirl und vll noch Turbine kaum gescheite Synonyme für das Wort Lüfter gibt. Vll fallen dir ja noch welche ein?

Im übrigen wirst du, wenn du "nach einem Test verschiedener Produkte im weltweiten Netz über das Portal Google suchst" mit dem Wort "Vergleichtest" wohl kaum mehr eine halbe Handvoll Reviews, pardon, Tests finden 

cYa


----------



## Knallcharge (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Wieso werden hier Tests veröffentlicht die konkret die Grundanforderungen an einen sinnvollen Testaufbau und Durchführung nicht erfüllen?

Warum wird hier Kritik einfach entfernt? Bissel was hätte man stehen lassen können.

Offensichtlich ist dieser Test weder von Fachlich geeigneten Personen durchgeführt worden noch ist der Testaufbau geeignet eine Aussage abzugeben.

Ich kann ja wohl kaum die Luftförderleistung mit der Ausblasentfernung eines Teelichtes messen. 

Ebenso sind rein subjektive Meinungen geeignet eine Aussage über die Lautheit zu treffen. Nächste Woche hat ein Tester nen Diskobesuch hinter sich dann kommt was anderes raus, aso ich vergaß es waren ja 3*2 Ohren -hoffenlich waren die nicht gemeinsam fort.

Wenn ich keine Möglichkeit habe was zu testen lasse ich das.

Hier wurde nichts nach allgemein anerkannten Kriterien für Testdurchführung getestet. 

Reproduzierbarkeit der Ergebnisse - nicht vorhanden

Auswahl der zu verwendenden Einheiten in der Auswertung normalerweise haben wir ein ISO System.

Nö werden eigene Einheiten erfunden: von extrem wenig Druck bis extrem viel Druck. Und das wird zur Förderleistung verwendet. ISO-Einheit wäre m³/h Druck ist wieder was anderes. 

Hier haben wir: 5,5m Teelicht / extrem viel Druck

Das ist euer ernst ja?

Lautstärke: eigentlich db(A) oder Sone 
hier wird eine Dimmensionslose Scala verwendet (linear ? = weis keiner)
die Scala hat 1= unhörbar 
Ehm sorry unhörbar? bei welchem Hintergrundpegel? 
Was ist dann 0,5 ununhörbarerst ?

Temperaturangaben: 20,9°C ehm eine Messung auf 0,1°C ist sehr schwierig, ich wage zu bezweifeln das die das können. Warum wird dann mit übergeneuer Angabe versucht eine Geneuigkeit zu Zeigen die man niemels erreichen kann?

Toleranzangaben, Fehleranalyse alles lassen wir einfach wegfallen.

Die Kleinigkeiten gehen wir später durch.


----------



## Mayday21 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



y33H@ schrieb:


> In der IT Branche sind englische Begriffe üblich


Ich weiß, ich bin ja selbst in der IT-Branche. 
Das macht es aber nicht unbedingt besser. 



y33H@ schrieb:


> bis auf die Begriffe "RoundUp" und "Fan" (= Lüfter) ist mein Artikel in vernünftigem Deutsch verfasst. "Fan" nutze ich nur, weil es außer Propeller, Quirl und vll noch Turbine kaum gescheite Synonyme für das Wort Lüfter gibt. Vll fallen dir ja noch welche ein?


Absolut. Habe ja auch am Schreibstil gar nichts ausgesetzt. Da gibt es ganz andere "Autoren", die es weder mit Interpunktion noch mit Grammatik haben, von Absätzen ganz zu schweigen. 
Auch habe ich die Verwendung von Fan nicht kritisiert, wenngleich man im Deutschen damit eher einen begeisterten Anhänger verbindet. 



y33H@ schrieb:


> Im übrigen wirst du, wenn du "nach einem Test verschiedener Produkte im weltweiten Netz über das Portal Google suchst" mit dem Wort "Vergleichtest" wohl kaum mehr eine halbe Handvoll Reviews, pardon, Tests finden


Das mag wohl sein, aber es wären immer noch mehr gewesen als unter RoundUp, denn das Wort habe ich ja nicht mal gekannt. 

Ich bin nicht sicher, inwieweit Du Deine Aussagen ernst gemeint hast oder mich nur belächeln wolltest. 
Ich wiederhole mich aber gerne nochmal. Ich liebe die deutsche Sprache und bevorzuge sie immer gegenüber dem Englischen, wenn es sinnvoll ist. Das heißt nicht, daß ich deswegen zum Internet "weltweites Netz" sage, und auch zum Mainboard sage ich deswegen nicht Hauptplatine. 
Seine Sätze mit möglichst vielen, englischen Wörtern zu füllen, in der Hoffnung so als "Insider" anerkannt zu werden, mag für viele schicklich sein, für mich jedoch nicht. Ich möchte mich so vermitteln, daß mich jeder versteht, das aber durchaus ansprechend: in gepflegtem Deutsch - manchmal ergänzt durch allgemein bekanntes, nicht erklärungsbedürtiges Englisch.



* @Knallcharge:*
Es mag Zweifel geben an den Meßmethoden, und auch an der Meßgenauigkeit. Hier stimme ich durchaus zu. 
Aber für die subjektiven Höreindrücke bin ich zum Beispiel dankbar. Dies sind Beschreibungen, die sich in Meßwerten nicht messen lassen und die ich auch in keinem Test so finden würde. Womöglich ist es für den ein oder anderen aber wichtig zu wissen, ob der Lüfter ein schleifendes Geräusch oder ein hohes Sirren erzeugt. 

Sieh es doch als Ergänzung zu all den bestenden Tests, die durch meßbare Fakten ihren Teil zum Gesamtbild beitragen.


----------



## Apocalypse (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

@ Knallcharge:                du          nervst         !!!
                             wenns dir nicht gefällt schaus halt ned an 
 denn er hat die tests gemacht um euch die entscheidung zu einem neuen lüfter einfacher zumachen

ich finde es besser das die lautstärke auch subjektiv gemessen wurde,
denn man weiß einfach nicht wie es um die qualität/verarbeitung (brummen usw) von produkten steht wenn man sie noch nie getestet hat...

und lerne die mühe von y33H@ zu schätzen!


----------



## Knallcharge (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich bin Schüler und mache dieses ganzen Tests, weil es mir Spaß macht und mich die Ergebniss interessieren und ich diese Arbeit auch beruflich machen werde/möchte. Zumal ich das alles *alleine* auf die Beine stelle, die Hilfe dieses Mal war die Erste.

Ein guter Tipp von mir: verlinke diesen Test niemals als Beispiel für deine Arbeit.

Wenn du Schüler bist und einen Test machen möchtest informiere dich vorher gründlich. Rede mal mit deinem Physiklehrer wie man einen Test aufbaut.

Wenn ich etwas testen möchte muss ich es messen können. Kann ich das nicht muss ich das bleiben lassen und mich auf die Dinge beschränken die ich erfassen kann. 

Beispiel:

Du stehst an der Straße und misst die Geschwindigkeit der vorbeifahrenden Autos anhand der Teelichter die beim vorbeifahren des Autos ausgehen.

Als Einheit gibst du dann an: der Wagen war "17 Teelicht" (statt 50 km/h)

-> da sagt dir auch jeder das ist (hier kommt eigentlich ein schlechtes Wort). Ich frage mich warum das hier keiner merkt bzw. kritisiert.

Hier wird dein Testaufbau gelobt und es werden Streicheleinheiten verteilt, sorry -die hast du nicht verdient. Die helfen dir auch nicht weiter wenn du jemals ernsthaft was durchziehen möchtest.

Anhand des Beispiels mal drüber nachdenken und überlegen wer dich hier lobt und wofür. Sinn soll ja sein das was gelernt wird.


----------



## y33H@ (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*@ Mayday21*


> Ich bin nicht sicher, inwieweit Du Deine Aussagen ernst gemeint hast oder mich nur belächeln wolltest.


Ich möchte dich nicht belächeln, dir ist ja klar, dass in dieser Branche English üblich ist, war nur ein bissl scherzhaftes Spötteln 

*@ Knallcharge*

Ich bin ja echt duldsam, aber das  geht mir mal massiv auf den Sack. Ich teste nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen und im maximalen Rahmen meiner finanziellen und immateriellen Möglichkeiten und dann kommt da so einer wie du daher und spuckt große Töne. Schau dir mal meine anderen Threads an, ich weiß verdammt noch mal worüber ich schreibe und ich mache mir verdammt noch mal Gedanken, wie ich was teste!

Meine Ohren sind verdammt gut und kein Messgerät der Welt kann erkennen, ob ein Lüfter klackert oder schleift! Und warum ist das Teelicht so eine schlechte Idee?! Lüfter weiter weg, wenn es ausgeht --> mehr Druck. Der schlechteste Wert in cm bildet die 100%, davon wird hoch gerechnet und das dann mit dem subjektiven Empfinden und den auftretenden Nebengeräuschen verrechnet.

Und auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne:
Meine Arbeit wird geschätzt, der Chef-Redi der PCGH lobt meine Artikeln und nebenbei mache ich 6 Monate Pratikum bei PCGH.
Glaubst du, die stellen jeden Trottel ein und warum sagt Henner Schröder (Redi für Kühlung bei der PCGH) "Wirklich gute Arbeit!" und über 100 Leute hier und bei computerbase auch?! Meinst du, du wärest Gott? Versetze dich in meine Lage und mach es besser, du hast wohl einen Knall - der Nick sagt es ja schon 

@ Mods

Sorry für Ton und Wortwahl, aber dies ist keine kontruktive Kritik sondern _imo_ unötiges flamen von Knallcharge 

cYa


----------



## Oliver (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

So ganz unrecht hat Knallcharge nicht. Die Kritik hätte man durchaus etwas besser durch die Blume darlegen können, aber die Grundpunkte sind korrekt und vollkommen nachvollziehbar.

Das laufgeräusch subjektiv zu beschreiben halte ich für sehr gut, über die Graphen lässt sich aber durchaus streiten.


----------



## y33H@ (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*@ PCGH_Oliver*

Natürlich wären ein Gerät um Sone und m³/h zu messen besser, aber das habe ich schlicht nicht.
Und warum dann auf einen Test verzichten, wenn ich zumindest subjektiv Ergebnisse aufstellen kann?
Darum und um die Tonart geht es mir, nicht darum, dass die Subjektivität nicht das Optimum darstellt.


cYa


----------



## Knallcharge (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

 Ich bin ja echt duldsam, aber das  geht mir mal massiv auf den Sack.

Sorry wenn du von Kritik generft bist dann stelle keine Tests in die Öffentlichkeit. Ich versuche dir meinen Standpunkt näher zu bringen - das ist sicher nicht angenehm für dich zumal du viel Lobhudelei geerntet hast. Du darfst mich ja auch ignorieren wenn du möchtest.

Ich teste nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen und im maximalen Rahmen meiner finanziellen und immateriellen Möglichkeiten

Das mag sein, dagegen ist ja auch nichts einzuwenden. 

Schau dir mal meine anderen Threads an

Mache ich doch glatt. Hast du hier noch mehr Testberichte? Ich würde diese aber erst später ansehen ich mache immer nur eins auf einmal.

ich weiß verdammt noch mal worüber ich schreibe und ich mache mir verdammt noch mal Gedanken, wie ich was teste!

Das glaube ich auch, nur leider heist das nicht automaisch das die Beiträge fehlerfrei sind. Auch ist dieses kein Garant für einen objektiven Testaufbau.

Meinst du, du wärest Gott?

Nein, meine ersten Zwei Beiträge wurden ja entfernt. Gott wäre das nicht passiert.

Versetze dich in meine Lage und mach es besser, du hast wohl einen Knall - der Nick sagt es ja schon 

hm meine Posts mit ähnlichem Inhalt wurden gelöscht. Machen wir vorsichtiger weiter.

 Sorry für Ton und Wortwahl, aber dies ist keine kontruktive Kritik sondern _imo_ unötiges flamen von Knallcharge

Bitte wie ist deiner Meinung nach Kritik aufgebaut?

Ich sage was ich von deiner Arbeit hier halte, begründe meine Meinung. Ich versuche an anschaulichen Beispielen zu erklären wo und warum hier der Test nicht als solcher gelten kann.

Wo ist also das Problem?
Ich binn sogar betont sachlich bei meinen Ausführungen.

Mach eines: nicht gleich antworten, du bist gerade sauer -das bringt nichts. Warte einen Tag dann lese meinen letzten Post nochmal und versuche meine Argumente zu wiederlegen.


----------



## Knallcharge (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

So ganz unrecht hat Knallcharge nicht. Die Kritik hätte man durchaus etwas besser durch die Blume darlegen können, aber die Grundpunkte sind korrekt und vollkommen nachvollziehbar.

OK -lassen wir es dabei.

@ y33H@
Nichts für ungut - ich will dich nicht ärgern. Ich werde nichts mehr dazu schreiben.


----------



## y33H@ (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*@ Knallcharge
*
Klingt doch alles gleich viel vernünftiger und Humor haste ja auch^^ Deine Kritik ist berechtigt, es gäbe definitiv bessere Methoden - nur stehen diese mir eben nicht zur Verfügung und ich sage ja auch, dass ich begeistert bin, alles bis auf die Temps subjektiv oder mit einer Kerze zu bestimmen. 

Ich ärgere mich nur, weil du etwas kritisierst, woran ich aktuell nichts ändern kann, die Kritik an sich ist ok, wenn auch wohl etwas zu harsch  Für meine Wortwahl entschuldige ich mich hiermit - diese war unangemessen.


[Kaufberatung] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte
[Kaufberatung] Die beste Grafikkarte für jedes Budget

[HowTo] Silent-PC
[HowTo] ATI Tray Tools

[Review] G92 vs. RV670
[Review] HIS HD3850 IceQ3
[Review] HD2600XT vs. X19x0 vs. 79x0 vs. 7600
[Review] Thermalright HR-05
[Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03
[Review] Xpertvision HD2600XT Sonic





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Knallcharge schrieb:


> Bitte wie ist deiner Meinung nach Kritik aufgebaut?


Hier scheint Nachholbedarf zu bestehen. 
Es gibt zwei Arten von Kritik:

*1. Konstruktive Kritik:*
"Toll, dass du dir die Mühe mit dem Test gemacht hast. Aber du könntest das hier anders machen usw Schalldruck, Versuchsaufbau blabla, dann sind die Ergebnisse objektiver/besser vergleichbar etc."

Die Reaktion des Testers wird positiv sein, er freut sich, dass du seinen aufwand würdigst, nimmt sich deine Vorschläge zu Herzen, verbessert seine Arbeit. Alle sind glücklich und haben was davon. 

*2. Destruktive Kritik*
"Das ist ja lächerlich, Kerze auspusten bla bla wohl gar kein Hirn benutzt? Sind wir im Kindergarten? Lern erstmal wie es geht, bevor du nochmal was testest!!11"

Die Reaktion des Testers wird negativ sein. Er fühlt seine Arbeit nicht gewürdigt, und sich evtl. öffentlich bloßgestellt. Er reagiert mit Ablehnung und greift dich entweder an oder überlegt sich, ob er sich bei so einem Feedback überhaupt nochmal die Mühe machen soll in Zukunft. Wer was davon hat ist fraglich, der Kritiker erntet evtl. Tadel und/oder der Tester gibt auf.

Zu Bemerken ist, dass die Argumente in beiden Fällen identisch sind, lediglich die Art des Vortrags ist unterschiedlich. Unabhängig davon, ob deine Kritik gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, solltest du dir ihren Sinn vor Augen führen. Möchtest du den Macher motivieren, sich zu verbessern, oder erreichen, dass er dich in Zukunft nicht mehr mit seinen Werken quält?
Je nachdem muss die Kritik dann verbal verpackt werden. Kritik hat nichts mit "starken Mann" markieren zu tun, und sachliche Kritik muss nicht kühl und distanziert sein. Leider vergessen dass auch viele hauptberufliche Kritiker gerne.
Uwe Boll hat ja mal gegen einen geboxt. Seine Filme wurden zwar nicht besser, aber den Kampf gegen den Kritiker hat er gewonnen.


----------



## Apocalypse (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

fein


----------



## Knallcharge (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Unabhängig vom Test (dazu sag ich ja nichts mehr) ist das Problem eher wohl ein anderes. Der Test ist eine Sache als weitaus schlimmer sehe ich das hier Kommentare kommen wie: ULTRA GEILER TEST usw. und das geht Seitenweise so obwohl völlig offensichtlich einige Punkte kritikfähig sind (ich drücke mich extra vorsichtig aus). Keiner Kritisiert was alle sind voll des Lobes. 

Ganz allgemein, im Web macht sich immer mehr die Oberflächlichkeit breit. Unmengen Testberichte ohne besonderen Anspruch ohne fachlichen Hintergrund. Die Seiten auf denen solcherlei veröffentlicht wird verliert Ihren Anspruch auf Glaubwürdigkeit und Seriösität. Ich verstehe nicht warum hier die PCGH nicht zumindest eine redaktionelle Kontrolle drüber laufen lässt um die Tester zu unterstützen. Hier lässt man Schüler inns offene Messer laufen...


----------



## Xaser87 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Aber der test dient mir z.B. dazu schon mal eine Gute Auswahl an guten "leisen" Lüftern zu haben die ich so alleine nicht rausfiltern könnte und so schon mal die Sache eingrenzen kann. 

y33H@ könnte ja von PCGH als freier Mitarbeiter arbeiten und solch ein gerät gesponsort bekommen


----------



## y33H@ (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*@ Knallcharge*

Bezüglich des Lüftertests gebe ich dir Recht, hier sind die Messungen bis auf die Temps nur ... ähem ... "amateurhaft". Punkt.
Allerdings erhebe ich ja auch nirgends den Anspruch etwa einer PCGH oder Chip, da mir dies auch hier gar nicht möglich ist.
Lies doch vll mal das  [Review] G92 vs. RV670 oder das [HowTo] Silent-PC - diese sind (bis auf die nicht in Sone gemessene Lautstärke) _imo_ wirklich verdammt seriös und fachlich mehr als kompetent, zumindest sehe ich das so und einige andere auch.

Kommentare wie ULTRA GEILER TEST bringen mir persönlich wenig, ganz klar; mir sind ausführliches Feedback und (konstruktive) Kritik auch deutlich lieber, denn davon habe ich etwas und kann (und möchte) mich verbessern. Mir selbst ist Oberflächlichkeit in gewissem Maße verhasst, ich gehe - sofern es mir möglich ist - bis ins letzte Detail und benenne dieses auch. Pauschalierte Aussagen wie "Karte X ist besser als Karte Y" gibt es nicht, in über 90% der Fälle gibt es überall Vor- und Nachteile.

 Du musst bedenken, dass dies hier ein Forum ist und keine Mainpage - die Redakteure sind hier kaum bis nie aktiv. Und so lange ich/andere nichts komplett Falsches poste/n (was _imo_ sehr selten vorkommt, wenn ich kA habe, halte ich die Finger still), dann ist das ja auch nicht weiters tragisch. Und nur weil mir hier die Geräte fehlen, weiß ich nichtsdestotrotz was Sache ist und welches Produkt etwas taugt oder nicht 

Ich finde es schön zu sehen, dass hinter deiner harsch vorgetragenen Kritik mehr zu sein scheint als nur bloße Destruktivität 
Nur das "offene Messer" halte ich für übertrieben, meine Reviews/Kaufberatungen/HowTo's sind inhaltlich _imo_ definitiv korrekt.

cYa


----------



## exa (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

@ knallcharge

du hast nicht ganz den sinn des tests verstanden glaube ich...

wer sagt denn das dieser überhaupt testansprüchen genügen muss??? es geht darum anderen einen tipp zu geben und nicht darum seriös zu sein und perfekte arbeit abzuliefern. wenn dich jemand fragt was du empfehlen kannst, rennst du dann los und besorgst dir testgeräte und nimmst alles im labor auf, um ihm dann daten zu liefern, mit denen er nix anfangen kann???


----------



## Bimek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hier gehts ja schon wieder ab...... 

Lasst euch doch nicht durch jedes "Gefasel" von irgendwelchen selbsternannten "Oberstufenlehrern" in Diskussionen verwickeln, die niemals ein ende finden können...... 

...von diesen Miesmachern / Besserwiessern gibts hier mittlerweile so viele, das fast jeder Fred in irgendeine "ich-weiss-alles-besser" -  Diskussionsrunde ausartet. 

Wem der Test nicht gefällt, soll sich selber die Mühe machen und was auf die Beine stellen.....

P.S. Hier fehlt definitv einen /ignore Funktion


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Wenn du mir das Geld oder die Kontakte gibst, damit ich ein einige tausend Euo teures Sone-Messgerät sowie ein Gerät zur Messung von m²/h bekomme, dann liefere ich solche Werte.


Naja, einfachste Schallpegelschätzgeräte gibts schon für etwas mehr als 'nen Fuffi, wobei nicht ganz klar ist, ob ein Mic dabei ist, das hier ist ein spezielles Schallpegelmessgerät.

Ev. kann man sich die Teile auch unter umständen bei dir in der Gegend leihen...

dit:
Beim Testaufbau muss man aber ziemlich pedantisch vorgehen und sich z.B. eine 'Testhalterung' bauen, an der Lüfter und Schätzgerät auf bestimmte, immer gleich bleibende Art montiert werden.

Nein, hab damit noch nicht weiter gearbeitet, bin nur 'ne (ex) "Strippe", überall wo kein Strom drauf ist, geh ich nicht bei


----------



## y33H@ (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*@ Stefan Payne*

Dein verlinktes Messgerät misst erstens in dB(A) und zweitens beginnt die Messung erst bei 35dB(A)  
Ich werde für den nexten Test bei PCGH anfragen und mich in der Stadt umsehen.

cYa


----------



## Slowfinger (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

@ knallcharge

unglaublich mit welch kleingeistiger inkompetenz du Hier argumentierst ich denke du hast den Begriff Konstruktive Kritik nicht verstanden. Und wer schon mal einen Pc selbst zusammengebaut hat oder will der kann schon etwas damit anfangen. Und wie dir vielleicht noch nicht aufgefallen ist ging es zu keiner Zeit darum einen physikalisch/mathematisch korrekten Test abzuliefern denn der sagt dir nämlich nicht ob ein Lüfter bei 5 V brummt wie ne Hummel und du kannst dir vielleicht vorstellen das der eine oder andere schon den Wunsch nach einem Leisen PC hat und ihn denoch aktiv kühlen will vorallendingen wenn mehrere Lüfter ins Spiel kommen dann brummt dein Pc nämlich auch wie der alte Föhn deiner Freundin. 

@y33H

Ich finde den Test sehr gut. Zur zeit bin ich beim zusammenstellen neuer Komponenten für meinen Rechner und das alles natürlich so Silent wie möglich (haha) ich wollte eigentlich meine 80er Arctic Coolling Pro TC Lüfter behalten aber dein Test hat mich zum nachdenken angeregt. Der Arctic Cooling verspricht 10 dB(A) - 23 dB(A) bei 1000 U/min - 2500 U/min allerdings hat der eine Temp Steuerung die die Lüfter in meinem Bigtower bei ca.:1250 U/min - 1450 U/min drehen läßt (Lüftersteuerung optisch Display) leider konnte ich die Lüfter nur bei 12V betreiben weil diese ab 11 V ein nervendes Brummen von sich geben. Schlußendlich habe ich mich für 80er Nanoxia Lüfter entschieden (auch wenn dein   Test nur 120er beinhaltete ) da ich nur 80er Slots für Lüfter habe. Fazit: Rechner leiser und Lüfter bei 5-7 Volt unhörbar. In diesem Sinne Danke weil ich kannte die Firma Nanoxia vorher noch nicht, und weiter so.


----------



## Apocalypse (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

ich würd sagen das reicht mit dem hin und her...
jeder soll seine eigene meinung abliefern wenn er will

der test ist auf jeden fall hilfreich da auch so viele lüfter getestet wurden

ab jetzt könnte man sich wieder um sachliche dinge kümmern

hf


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Apocalypse schrieb:


> ich würd sagen das reicht mit dem hin und her...
> jeder soll seine eigene meinung abliefern wenn er will
> 
> der test ist auf jeden fall hilfreich da auch so viele lüfter getestet wurden
> ...


 
Muss auch noch kurz anklopfen

Ich kann Apoc. nur zustimmen

Es ist absolut richtig, dass es (zu) viele (zu) oberflächliche Tests im Netz gibt - und es immer mehr werden
Aus zwei Gründen finde ich diesen Test hier aber trotzdem sehr gut

- Der Tester hat aus seinen (eingeschränkten) Möglichkeiten ein Maximum herausgeholt
- Der Test ist ordentlich subjektiv und gerade deshalb sehr "volksnah"

Darum - und ganz ausdrücklich - ein Dankeschön an y33H@
Du hast nie versucht mehr zu sein // mehr zu liefern als das was Du abgeliefert hast
Und das ist durchaus etwas wovon sich *VIELE* eine Scheibe abschneiden könnten

Und nochmal die Bitte von Apocalypse wiederholt...

==> ab jetzt könnte man sich wieder um sachliche Dinge kümmern <==


----------



## Knallcharge (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

@Slowfinger:

also das "kleingeistiger" nimmst du zurück... 

Nee Sorry wenns nicht gewünscht ist werd ich natürlich nichts weiter beitragen. Ist ja kein Problem wenn wenn sich alle dabei wohl fühlen werd ich nicht darauf bestehen das ich Recht habe. 

Also in dem Sinne noch viel Spass beim ehm Testen


----------



## exa (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Knallcharge schrieb:


> wenn sich alle dabei wohl fühlen werd ich nicht darauf bestehen das ich Recht habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Knallcharge schrieb:


> ...wenn sich alle dabei wohl fühlen werd ich nicht darauf bestehen das ich Recht habe.


 
Einigen wir uns darauf, dass Du nicht immer und überall *un*recht hast


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Super Test! danke für die Beratung, da ich euch wie immer vertraue habe ich mir gleich drei Scynte S-Flex SFF21F gekauft. die laufen super auch mit 12volt sind sie leise, kaum hörbar...aber nicht nervig...habe jetzt gemerkt ein neuer CPU Kühler ist noch fällig..man merkt gleich was die lauteste Kompenete im System ist, wenn alles viel leiser läuft..


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

super test, hab mir gleich nen noiseblocker geholt.
danke und weiter so 

Mfg


----------



## Luemmel (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Der Noiseblocker ist echt ein "Guter"! Inzwischen in der Rev. 3 verfügbar, mit klaren, leicht Lila farbenen Blättern und etwas schwerer noch als die Rev.2. Hab beide hier und wird sagen, die neuen laufen noch etwas ruhiger!


----------



## Wassercpu (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

sEHR SCHÖNER TEST :::WOFÜR ÜBER HAUPT NOCH PCGH KAUFEN::LOL


----------



## y33H@ (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



> WOFÜR ÜBER HAUPT NOCH PCGH KAUFEN


Damit du meine Tests in der PCGH lesen kannst 

cYa


----------



## Ecle (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

also in diesem Test ist der NF-P12 deutlich vor dem NF-S12. Sehr komisch....
http://www.overclockers.at/articles/noctua_nf-p12/page_5


----------



## y33H@ (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Die nutzen ja auch einen NH-U12 mit engen Lamellen und keinen Ninja -.-
Ich teste auch gerade mit einem NH-U12 und da ist der NF-P12 auch besser ...

cYa


----------



## Ecle (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Wie siehst aufm Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme aus?
Sollte ich da eher n Scythe S-Flex rauf machen oder Noctua NF-P12? Hab beide....


----------



## y33H@ (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



> Hab beide....


Dann probiere es aus?! 

cYa


----------



## Ecle (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

kann den Kühler leider nirgends verbauen, mein e8400 ist immer noch nicht da,....
Aber auf 12V ist der Noctua definitiv leiser als der S-Flex 1200rpm


----------



## y33H@ (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



> Aber auf 12V ist der Noctua definitiv leiser als der S-Flex 1200rpm


Bestätige ich hiermit 

cYa


----------



## Ecle (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

naja ich mein den S-Flex mit 1200rpm du hast ja den mit 1600rpm getestet, da isses natürlich klar das der 1600rpm lauter ist....


----------



## y33H@ (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich habe auch schon einige 1200er S-Flex hier gehabt und zudem kann ich den 1600er auf 1200rpm drosseln 

cYa


----------



## Ecle (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

ok....
Mein e8400 wurde grad von Mindfactory verschickt *freu*
Manche warte immer noch drauf obwohl sie viel früher bestellt haben als ich....
Gold Service lohnt sich wohl doch...
sry für offtopic^^


----------



## y33H@ (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich bekomme einfach keinen "echten" Q9450 (will keinen ES) in die Finger ... nicht mal auf Umwegen *nerv*

cYa


----------



## Ecle (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

den q9450 gibst doch noch garnicht offiziell oder?
Ich dachte der wird noch garnicht verkauft.......

Edit: Nochmal zum e8400: Was fürne VID ist da gut?


----------



## y33H@ (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hmmm, ich weiß grade nicht, welches VIDs es alles gibt. Von 1.1125v bis 1.225v habe ich schon welche gesehen.

cYa


----------



## igoroff (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich weiß grade nicht, welches VIDs es alles gibt. Von 1.1125v bis 1.225v habe ich schon welche gesehen.
> 
> cYa



Meiner hatte ab Werk eine VID von 1,15 V.....jetzt läuft er auf 1,2 V auf 3,4 gHz bei 51 ° unter Prime mit einem Noctua NH12P......am Wochenende check mich mal wie viel Luft noch nach oben ist.


----------



## Ecle (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

ok dann könn wir ja mal n kleinen Test machen. Mein Kühler ist von der Leistung ungefähr gleich (TR-Ultra-120 eX) außerdem hab ich auch den Noctua NF-P12 drauf genau wie du....mal sehen welches Modell mehr packt^^


----------



## D-Fence (11. März 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich suche grade nach einem Lüfter für mein Netzteil, würdet ihr den Noctua NF-P12 dafür empfehlen?


----------



## Ecle (11. März 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Was fürn Netzteil hast du denn?
Wenn ich micht nicht irre sind in den Bequit doch nur 140mm Lüfter drinn oder?


----------



## D-Fence (11. März 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich habe ein Tagan TG580 Easycon, das hat 120mm Lüfter laut Herstellerseite!


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich vermisse in diesem Test sehr die Xilence 120mm blue led Lüfter (PcTweaker - 120mm Xilence Pro Fan XPF 120L - blue light 4115),
die einen Luftdurchsatz von 112m³/h die Stund haben.
Ich habe ebend den teelichttest gemacht und er hat die Kerze auf 23 cm ausgeblasen. ich habe mich weder vermessen oder so.
Diese Lüfter laufen mit 21 db,und man hört so gut wie keine nebengeräusche.
Außerdem sind sie sehr günstig,und sehen auch noch geil aus.
Wäre echt nett wenn ihr die mal auf Herz und Nieren testet.
ich benutze sie seit ca 1/2 Jahr und bin SEHR zufrieden mit ihnen.


----------



## CiSaR (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

hi ich hab jetzt nun den test gelesen und der Silenx IXP-76-14 scheint ja sehr gut zu sein. ich habe einen black ice radiator und ich habe jetzt öfters gelesen das diese radiatoren lüfter mit hoher förder menge brauchen. würdet ihr den Silenx IXP-76-14 da empehlen


----------



## y33H@ (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hmmm, du bist nicht der Erste, der mich das fragt. Ich denke mal, da das Teil so viel Druck macht, sollte es sich auf einem Radi gut machen.

cYa


----------



## CiSaR (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

hm na mal sehen wenn ich wieder geld habe hol ich mal son ding


----------



## goliath (1. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hi,

ich habe mir 2 x den Black Noise XL1 geholt.

Diese sind jetzt gestern angekommen, habe sie heute mal provisorisch ans MB angeschlossen um mal "Probe zu hören"...

Bin doch eigentlich sehr enttäuscht...

Irgendwie machr ein Lüfter leichte Schleifgeräusche... im Waagerechten Zustand weniger als im Senkrechten..

Aber immer zuviel finde ich  Hört man bis ca. 20 cm Entfernung noch...

Der andere schleift zwar auch, aber nicht so laut.... wäre "ok"

Also entweder habe ich schlechte Exemplare bekommen, oder ich bin jetzt zu kritisch...

Was meint ihr ??

Zürückgehen lassen ???

Und was ich hier auch bemängeln muss, warum sind die Lüfterkabel so kuuuuurz ?! 
Gibt es Verlängerungen dafür ???
Hab extra alle Kabel hinters Motherboard gelegt um schönes Kabelmanagement zu haben und jetzt diese kurzen Kabel  argh


----------



## Medina (1. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Du kannst die Blacknoise XL1 hören?
ich denke du hast schlechte Exemplare erwischt.
Also meine beiden sind in horizontaler Lage direkt auf nem Accelero angebracht ohne nen Puffer oder sowas zur Dämpfung und es macht keinen Unterschied bei mir ob ich die mit 5V oder mit 12V laufen lasse, was den Geräuschpegel angeht.
Meine sind echt absolut nicht zu hören.


Und ja, es gibt solche Kabelverlängerungen
Friese IT - 3Pin Verlängerungskabel 30cm 3Pin Verlängerungskabel 30cm 180021
sowas zum Beispiel

greetz Michi


----------



## goliath (1. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hi,

also habe die Lüfter mal einfach eingebaut.. Es hat mir so in den Fingern gejuckt 

Der Lüfter 3 läuft auf meinem MB GA-MA790X-DS4 volle pulle mit 1000 Umdrehungen... Der andere Blacknoise so ca. 700 rpm

Speedfan reagiert überhaupt NICHT, wie kann ich die Lüfter mal etwas runter regeln ????


----------



## y33H@ (1. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

*@ Medina*

Ob 5 oder 12v hört man schon noch, zumindest ich 

*@ goliath*

Frag mal _Schnitzel_ bezüglich Speedfan.

cYa


----------



## goliath (1. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hab mal grad ne Runde Bioshock laufen lassen, um die Temps zu beobachten.

Was mir auffält, der 1 Lüfter fährt auch hoch von ca. 700rpm auf 1000rpm...

Trotzdem kommt doch "auffällig wenig heiße Luft" raus..
Nicht falsch verstehen, im Vergleich zu meinen alten Lüftern...

Die Temps waren aber noch alle so ca. im Rahmen (wie vorher mit den alten Lüftern auch)... Hängt ja aber auch von der Umgeb.temperatur und von der Dauer des Zockens ab...

Hmmm im Moment bin ich damit noch gar nicht zufrieden...

Bei Idle zu laut, bei Last zuwenig Druck...

PS:
Hab noch folgende Idee im Moment...
Könnte noch einen Lüfter an das bequiet dranhängen...
Da dieses aber in der unteren Kammer die Hitze oben nicht mitbekommt, wird das NT den Lüfter bei Volllast wohl eher nicht hochdrehen oder ????

argh


----------



## Medina (1. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

@ y33H@

das kann bei mir aber auch vllt daran liegen, dass die Lüfter Kopfüber hängen und dadurch ein geringeres Gewicht auf die Lager wirkt.

@ goliath

Im Roundup am Anfang werden die Lüfter und deren Eigenschaften ja auch aufgezeigt und da kann man herauslesen, dass die Blacknoise nicht gerade einen starken Luftdruck haben.


----------



## Uziflator (27. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

hab mir drei Nanoxia eingeabut und bin sehr zufrieden hab síe auf 7V laufen,ich hör nichts mehr ,außer meine Graka


----------



## Stormbringer (29. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

für alle interessierten, hier gibts einen richtig großen 120mm-lüfter-roundup.


----------



## y33H@ (29. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Naja, n Foto vom Lüfter machen, die Voltage messen und n bissl lauschen, kann ich auch  Zumal da bereits das 4te Update nachgeschoben wurde 

cYa


----------



## Fabian (30. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Also ich finde der test ist,nun ja ...mist..
Bestes beispiel sind die yate loon Lüfter,die als"nicht empfehlenswert" genannt werden.
ich habe sehr gute erfahrugen mit denen gemacht,hab auch einen im Netzteil,und die sind einfach nur top.
Ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige der sehr gute erfahrugen mit denen gemacht hat.
Außerdem kann man nicht umbedingt lüfter die mir 2000 U/min laufen mit welchen vergleichen die mit 1200 u/min laufen.
als beispiel:
Auf 5v Wird der 2000 u/min Lüfter IMMER lauter sein als der andere,lager hin oder her,weil er einfach schneller läuft und dadurch mehr luftgeräusche entstehen
außerdem wird die Kühlleistung nicht berüclsichtigt


----------



## Shibi (30. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Naja wenn ich ehrlich bin, der Yate Loon gefällt mir nicht so gut wie dir. Hab früher mal einen gehabt, aber sowohl meine Noisblocker, als auch meine Scythe S-Flex Lüfter finde ich deutlich besser. Aber das ist wohl auch ansichtssache. Meiner meinung nach sind auch die Nanoxia Lüfter nicht so gut wie die Noiseblocker. *duck* *nicht schlagen*
Will ja nur sagen, dass ich nicht so ganz verstehe warum diese Lüfter so beliebt sind.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## exa (30. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

meine yate loons klackern, zwar auch "erst ab 30 cm wahrnehmbar, aber dennoch störend, und eig nicht akzeptabel...

@yeeha: hast du erfahrungen mit aerocools???


----------



## y33H@ (30. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Gehts vll etwas genauer?

cYa


----------



## exa (30. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

aerocool tubine 1000 und aerocool streamliner


----------



## y33H@ (31. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Die Turbine hatte ich nie, die Streamliner sind nicht übel, ich ziehe einen guten 120er aber meist (!) vor.

cYa


----------



## steinschock (31. August 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich hab mir für mein silent PC je 2 Nanoxia, NB XL1 Rev.3,S-Flex und 1 YateLoon gekauft. 
Der YateLoon ist leise ab 800 aber hat nach 2 tagen ein leichtes klackern, die NB sind sehr leise vor allem bei 12V haben aber nur 1000U/min max.
Die Nanoxia sind auf 12V deutlich hörbar haben aber eine hohe Förderleistung, ab ca. 1000U/min sind sie so gut wie die NB.
Die S-Flex waren recht Laut und sehen bescheiden aus,
hatte sie aber nur auf 12V laufen.

Der Blaue ist ein neuer YateLoon UV.

Mein Fazit mit Lüftersteuerung/ 7V  sind die Nanoxia am besten.
Als Lüftersteuerung kann ich die Scythe KazeMaster 5,25 empfehlen 4 X  4V - 12V ,  1A pro Kanal.


----------



## adler93 (5. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Schöner Test, gute Diagramme vor allem.
Bis wie viel DB ist ein Lüfter eigentlich Silent oder halt leise ?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Netter Test... nutze in meinem Lexa vorn und im Deckel 80/120 Papst. Denn Papst, den n ihr hier im Test genutzt habt, hab ich sicher schon seid gut 2 einhalb Jahren abwechseln als CPU und mal als Gehäuselüfer im einsatz und die Lager scheinen wirklich für lange Laufzeiten ausgelegt worden zu sein...

MFG


----------



## Shibi (5. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



> Bis wie viel DB ist ein Lüfter eigentlich Silent oder halt leise ?


Kann man nicht genau sagen. Es kommt z.B. auch darauf an welche Frequenz die Geräusche haben. wenn der Lüfter 50dB hat aber mit einer Frequenz von 25000Hz, kommt er dir absolut geräuschlos vor, während dein Hund jaulend davonrennt. (Ich weiss, dass dieses Beispiel nicht realistisch ist.)
Allgemein kann man sagen, dass höherfrequente Laufgeräusche mehr stören als niederfrequente. Ein leises aber hohes Sirren wird dir auf dauer mehr auf die Nerven gehen als ein etwas lauteres aber tiefes Brummen. Deshalb wird die Lautstärke auch oft in Sone gemessen, was deutlich aussagekräftiger ist als die dB Angaben der meisten Hersteller. Bei Sone kann man sagen, alles unter 1 Sone kann man als Leise bezeichnen und alles ab 0,1 Sone als unhörbar, vorrausgesetzt du hast einem gewissen Abstand zu den Lüftern, welcher sich aber normalerweise Automatisch einstellt, da sie im PC verbaut werden und dieser normalerweise nicht direkt neben deinem Kopf steht.
Allerdings ist auch die Lautstärke in Sone relativ subjektiv. Wer bisher jahrelang an einem PC mit 4 oder 5 Sone gearbeitet hat wird schon 2 oder 3 Sone als wohltuend Ruhig empfinden. Wer bisher einen PC hatte der unter 0,5 Sone laut war, der wird 1 Sone als nervig laut empfinden.

Fazit: Ich persönlich würde Lüfter unter 0,5 Sone als Leise und unter 0,1 Sone als unhörbar einstufen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## y33H@ (5. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Höre ich ähnlich. Wobei mein PC in unserem Testlab 0,1 Sone bzw. 15 dB(A) macht (aus 1m) und ich höre das noch 

cYa


----------



## Malkav85 (5. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich hasse hochfrequente Geräusche. Bin da echt empfindlich. Daher fallen mir meine Noctua 80mm Lüfter doch sehr auf, wenn ich dir mit 12V betreiben würde. Bei 1800 U/min sind die durch die Geräusche der Lager leider hörbar.


----------



## Shibi (5. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Müsste ich meinen PC auch mal bei euch vorbeibringen, würde mich interresieren was bei mir rauskommen würde. 
Vermutlich ähnliches wie bei dir, ich höre meinen PC auch gerade noch so wenn es im Zimmer ganz still ist und ich direkt neben dem PC am Schreibtisch sitze. Wenn ich ca. 2 Meter entfernt bin höre ich ihn nichtmehr.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## y33H@ (5. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

In meiner Mühle sind meist nur zwei von drei Lüftern aktiv - der XL1 im Deckel und der auf dem HR-03Plus der 640er. Beide @ 5v und somit rund 450rpm. NT ist passiv, HDDs sind mit Smart Drive 2002c gedämmt. Den höre ich nur nachts oder im Testlab aus 1m.

cYa


----------



## Shibi (5. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

In meinem werkeln ganze 8 Lüfter vor sich hin. Allerdings habe ich sie auch auf das Minimum mit dem sie anlaufen heruntergeregelt. Habe 6 Scythe S-Flex 800 und 2 XL1 verbaut. Mein netzteil läuft auch passiv. Hat zwar noch einen verbauten Lüfter, aber dieser springt erst ab 50°C an (glaube ich). Auf alle fälle habe ich ihn noch nie laufen gehört. Meine beiden Festplatten habe ich mit Scythe Quiet Drives gedämmt. Des weiteren ist mein Gehäuse von Natur aus schon leicht gedämmt was zusätzlich nochmal einen leichten Lautstärkevorteil bringt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## kingminos (7. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich habe eien Frage bezüglich des Nanoxia:

ISt der Lüfter nur UV aktiv oder besitzt der eigene Leds? 
Wenn er keine eigenen Leds besitzt bau ich besser uv KLK bzw Leds ins Gehäuse ein oder grüne? Oder macht das keinen Unterschied?


----------



## riedochs (7. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe sind die nur UV-aktiv.


----------



## kingminos (7. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Kann jemand vllt ein Vergleichsbild finden wie er denn im dunkeln aussieht wenn er mit grünen KLKs beleuchtet ist bzw UV??? Fände ich echt super denn ich weiss echt nicht wofür ich mich entscheiden soll


----------



## Shibi (7. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Denke UV wirkt besser, auch wenn ich es noch nicht genau verglichen habe. Mit UV Licht sieht es aus, als ob der Lüfter an sich leuchten würde. Wenn du gröne KKs nimmst leuchtet halt der komplette PC grün. Da fallen die Lüfter nichtmehr so stark auf.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## kingminos (7. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Gut dann kauf ich mir zwei dieser Dreifach LEDs in grün und so ein doppelpack UV KLKs kaufen dann passt das schon.

Danke schonmal an shibi und riedochs


----------



## Shibi (7. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

np


----------



## el barto (7. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

sind die blacknoise auch uv-aktiv?
 mfg el barto


----------



## Shibi (7. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Nein, leider nicht. Aber sie sehen auch so gut aus 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Shibi (7. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ups, sry da haste recht. Das Bild sollte in den Luküthread, habs mal wieder gelöscht. Danke für den Hinweis 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

@ Shibi
Falscher Thread oder nicht.


----------



## maGic (13. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

tolle test. leider interressiert mir Hochleistunglüfter Marke Delta, Papst, NMB


----------



## Shibi (13. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Naja, die meisten bevorzugen ein leises System. Nicht jeder will einen PC, der nem startenden Jet konkurrenz macht. 
Obwohl ich mir auch überlege mir den 92mm Papst zuzulegen, nur aus interesse wie der klingt und bläst. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## maGic (14. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

na klar,

ich bin gehörlos, hör kaum.

Bei Arbeit sah ich Bürklin Katalog Werbung von Papst lüfter
Papst 92mm 14 000u/min kostet ca 40€
Papst 92mm 12 000u/min kostet ca 39€

die gibt bei Bürklin.de


----------



## Shibi (14. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Dann kauf dir die und teste sie. 
Ich will nicht riskieren einen Gehörschaden zu bekommen wenn ich die Lüfter im dauereinsatz teste.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Shibi schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir die und teste sie.
> Ich will nicht riskieren einen Gehörschaden zu bekommen wenn ich die Lüfter im dauereinsatz teste.



Ja oh Gott ich auch nicht! Die armen Admin die solchen Server mit den Lüftern warten müssen!


----------



## Shibi (14. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Lärmarbeitsplatz. Sind Ohrenschützer vorgeschrieben. ^^


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ja oh Gott ich auch nicht! Die armen Admin die solchen Server mit den Lüftern warten müssen!



Stellt euch nicht so an. Ich bin jeden Tag im Serverraum und da stehen über 200 Server rum. Dir wird schneller kalt als das du dich über den Lärm aufregst.


----------



## rabit (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



riedochs schrieb:


> Stellt euch nicht so an. Ich bin jeden Tag im Serverraum und da stehen über 200 Server rum. Dir wird schneller kalt als das du dich über den Lärm aufregst.


 

Kann ich nur bestätigen kalt und relativ leise!


----------



## genpro (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

was haltet ihr eigentlich von den yte loon lüftern? wie sind die denn im verlgleich mit dem s-flex 1200? stehe nämlich vor der qual der wahl: brauche lüfter für den ifx-14, den accelero s1 und fürs gehäuse (4 für mein cm690). was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? bin nicht soo geräuschempfindlich, sollte aber trotzdem nicht zu laut werden. aber vor allem sollten sie nen guten durchsatz haben fürs oc.


----------



## steinschock (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hol Dir ne Lüftersteuerung, wenn ich OC dreh ich auf, sonst hab ich es leise.
S-Flex sind mir zu laut.


----------



## genpro (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

was würdest du mir denn empfehlen, wenn ich nen guten luftdurchsatz brauche?


----------



## steinschock (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Kann ich dir nicht Helfen, da alle meine Lüfter ca 1250U/m  machen.
Ich würde zum OC nach einem mit 2500U/m greifen.


----------



## Dark.Desperado (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Wie sieht das denn mit dem Scythe Slip Stream 120mm 1200rpm aus??
In wiefern unterscheidet er sich im Luftdurchsatz und der Lautstärke vom 800er rpm??
ich hoffe jemand kann helfen.


----------



## genpro (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

logischerweise lauter + mehr durchsatz. aber wie laut genau, kann ich dir nicht sagen. aber lauter als der s-flex 1200 rpm ist er schon aber hat dafür meines wissens auch mehr durchsatz.


----------



## Coldfire (21. November 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker

Die Multiframelüfter von Noiseblocker sind sehr zu empfehlen. Sie halten viel aus, sie haben nen guten durchsatz und sind dazu noch vergleichsweise leise und sehr langliebig. Sehr nette angelegenheit!


----------



## steinschock (21. November 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich hab auch nur den S-flex aber bei über 1000 werden alle laut wenn ein Radi davor ist.


----------



## Ecle (21. November 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Schau mal hier:
PC-EXPERIENCE.DE - User Helpdesk, Reviews and Workshops | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Noiseblocker Multiframe M12 120mm Lüfter
Da wird alles sehr professionell getestet. Würd auf jeden Fall den Multiframe nehmen. Kommt atm echt kein Lüfter ran. Hat das beste Verhähltnis aus Luftdurchsatz und Lautstärke.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. November 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Die Multiframes sind die besten und die teuersten Lüfter, wenn man nicht aufs Geld schaun muss sind sie immer zu empfehlen, außer man will sie mit Thermalrightkühlkörpern kombinieren dank den tollen Lüfterhalteklammern von Thermalright is es nur mit Kabelbinder möglich die Multiframes zubefestigen.


----------



## Shibi (22. November 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ja, das nervt mich auch. *zu meinem Thermalright True Copper un dem Multiframe schiel*

Obwohl, ich könnte ihn einfach drauflegen. Da der Kühler horizontal montiert ist, dürfte das gehen. Allerdings ist das glaub net ganz transportsicher. Aber beim Transport muss ich den True Copper sowieso abbauen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Ecle (23. November 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Nimm die Multiframe einfach als Gehäuselüfter. Als CPU-Lüfter kannst dann nen Scythe S-Flex oder nen Noctua NF-P12 nehmen..
Überall nen Multiframe is eh zu teuer...


----------



## Shibi (23. November 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Naja, kommt darauf an wieviel Geld man hat. 

Wenn ich meine 5 Gehäuselüfter alle mit Multiframes ersetze sind das auch 100€. Da lasse ich lieber meine XL1 dran und pack den Multiframe auf die CPU. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Ecle (23. November 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Shibi schrieb:


> Naja, kommt darauf an wieviel Geld man hat.


Ja wie viel Geld man hat 
Ich kann mir auch 1000 Stück davon kaufen oder mehr, aber die Frage ist ja wie viel einem dieser Lüfter wert ist. Nen LX2 ist nur unwesentlich schlechter aber dafür sehr günstig, kann man alles hier nachgucken:
PC-EXPERIENCE.DE - User Helpdesk, Reviews and Workshops | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Noiseblocker Multiframe M12 120mm Lüfter


----------



## Shibi (23. November 2008)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



> Ich kann mir auch 1000 Stück davon kaufen oder mehr


Tu das, dann gibts die nichtmehr auf dem freien Markt und du kannst sie für 25€ weiterverkaufen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hallo,

super Thread.
Ich würde mich über einen Test von LED Lüftern auch freuen. 
Die Hersteller-Angaben sind bei manchen LED Lüftern sehr weit her geholt, ich würde gerne mal wissen ob die LED Lüfter von Cooler Master wirklich so leise sind!

Danke im voraus



mfg Senf


----------



## Shibi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Der Lüfter ist unter 12V alles andere als leise. Mit 7V wird die lautstärke einigermaßen angenehm. Bei 5V kann man ihn leise nennen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nickles (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

weiß nicht obs wen interessiert aber der Lüfter sitzt auch auf dem hyper 212


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Die Lautstärke ist ja Subjektiv .
Also bei 12V und dann noch 30-35 db, ist bei mir noch leise.
Hab ja meistens Headset auf.

Und wenn der Cooler Master Lüfter auf dem Hyper 212 sitzt, dann kann der Lüfter eigentlich bloß gut sein.


mfg Senf


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Also ich bekomm meinen Multiframe auch ohne Kabelbinder auf meinen TR 120 extreme und er sitzt bombenfest 


TR bietet eine Lüfterhalterung für diese Kühler an (keine Klammern). Kostet dann ca 5€


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Also ich bekomm meinen Multiframe auch ohne Kabelbinder auf meinen TR 120 extreme und er sitzt bombenfest
> 
> 
> TR bietet eine Lüfterhalterung für diese Kühler an (keine Klammern). Kostet dann ca 5€



Hast du nen Link? wäre nett, weil die Multiframe Lüfter einfach die Besten Lüfter für mich sind.


----------



## Shibi (2. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich bin auch an einem Link interresiert. Bei mir liegt der Multiframe nur locker auf dem Kühler. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich hab grad bei Thermalright.de nachgeschaut und das hier gefunden.
Sieht etwas komisch aus aber is zum Glück schwarz und somit passend zum TrueBlack.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Genau das Ding mein ich auch. Werd meinen noch lackieren, damit er noch besser zum extreme passt.


----------



## Shibi (3. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Das Ding gefällt mir aber mal garnicht. Da sehen selbst Kabelbinder noch schöner aus.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Mal schaun wie er lackiert aussieht.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (16. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Sehr schöner test!!!


----------



## poeci (16. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

ich bräuchte einen ersatz für meinen 120er netzteillüfter.
wieviel umdrehungen bzw druck müsste der leisten?
hatte mir den 800er scythe slip-stream ausgeguckt, habe aber in irgendeinem review mal gelesen, dass der sich nur als gehäuselüfter eignet. naja, anyway..wäre der geeignet, nen 530w bq psu "kopfüber" zu kühlen?
der alte lüfter fängt leider das schleifen an..vllt mag der nicht so gern kopfüber arbeiten


----------



## Ecle (16. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich hab nen Scythe S-Flex mit 1200rpm in meinen Seasonic S12II 430Watt eingebaut. Ich betreibe den Lüfter allerdings mit 900rpm. Läuft schon seit einigen Monaten ohne Probleme.
Auf dem Netzteil Lüfter müsste eigentlich die maximale Förderleistung draufstehen, die kannst ja mal mit anderen Lüftern vergleichen. Der Lüfter sollte dann also eine mindestens genauso hohe Förderleistung haben wie der eingebaute.


----------



## poeci (16. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

der serienlüfter fördert ordentlich, wenn er soll.
ist ja auch kein wunder. wenn ich den nt-lüfter an 12v klemme, rauscht er mit 2200rpm und ist mit seinem ach so tollen doppelkugellager die hölle eines lüfters.
allerdings meint es die die temperaturregelung des NT etwas zu gut denke ich. jedenfalls ist der lüfter damit unhörbar, dass NT wird aber viel zu heiss. von daher weiss ich nicht genau, was das NT wirklich an frischluft braucht.


----------



## Ecle (16. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ja ist in der Tat ein Problem. Ich hab wie gesagt ein S-Flex mit 900rpm drinne. Ist mir das Risiko wert


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Von meinem NT weiss ich, dass es nicht viel brauch, denn es lief leider mal 2 Tage passiv und das ohne Probleme. Hab dann mal nen Multiframe S1 eingebaut und nun ist es unhörbar.
Leider hat mir NB immernoch nicht auf meine Anfrage nach 92mm Multiframes geantwortet.


----------



## Rimarx (31. März 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Tag Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für meinen Scythe SFlex 1600 (eingesetzt im IFX-14). Grund ist einfach, dass mein Mainboard nur nen 4 pin Lüfter regeln kann. Diesen sollte der neue Lüfter dann auch haben. Leistungsteschnich sollte der neue auch im Rahmen des SFlex bleiben 
Über Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Uziflator (1. April 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Diese beiden kann ich nur empfehlen PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED


----------



## Rimarx (2. April 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Erstmal danke schön für den Tipp.

Der Noiseblocker kam heute und wurde auch gleich verbaut. Leider gibt er bei Drehzahlen über 1200 genau son nerviges Fiepen von sich wie der SFlex, bei maximaler Drehzahl (bei mir 1890) ist er aber subjektiv leiser.

Die Lüftersteuerung von meinem DKA790GX Platinum lässt sich aber eh nur auf minimal 40°C einstellen, welche mein PII X4 920@3,5Ghz aber nur unter Prime Large überschreitet. Und so dümpelt er eh immer mit 800 Umdrehungen/m unhörbar im System


----------



## goliath (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hiho,

welcher Lüfter wäre denn empfehlenswerter:
der Noiseblocker Multiframe 1250RPM Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-S2, 120x120x25mm, 1250rpm, 87m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
Noiseblocker XL1 Rev.3 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 69m³/h, 13dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

thx


----------



## goliath (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

In der aktuellen PCGH (06/09) hat der Noiseblocker XL1 Re.3.0 aber nicht sooooo gut abgeschnitten.

Stattdessen wird der Scythe SY1225SL12L empfohlen.

Wie sehen das denn hier die Experten, stehe nämlich vor der Kaufentscheidung !

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## fredy5 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich finde solche Tests Super, denn in der Praxis schauts immer ganz anders aus als die Hersteller immer einem Weismachen wollen, aber jetzt sind auch schon wieder 1,5 Jahre vergangen. Wird denn mal wieder so ein Test mit aktuellen Lüftern gemacht?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Von y33H@ ( = ich) nicht, nein. Zumindest nicht in einem Forum.


----------



## fosi1978 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Kann die Blacknoise XL1 Rev.3 nur empfehlen


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Was haltet ihr vom Enermax Twister Cluster 120x120x25mm wenn man die weißen LED`s gegen rote oder grüne LED`s tauscht oder besser gesagt umlötet. Was haltet ihr davon, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## goliath (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



fosi1978 schrieb:


> Kann die Blacknoise XL1 Rev.3 nur empfehlen




Habe mir nun auch nochmal ein Exemplar (mein 3. Lüfter davon) mit der Lüftersteuerung Scythe Kaze Server geholt.

Bin auch damit voll zufrieden, kein schleifen o.ä. 

Bei diesem Exemplar waren sogar die Kabel geslevt !!! 
Ist das jetzt bei allen Versionen so ???

PS: Über die Lüftersteuerung mehr in meinem Tagebuch bei Interesse
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/17600-gegen-den-strom-amd-lebt-6.html#post914218


----------



## ProtoTyper (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Wieso sind keine Triebwerke von TFC im Vergleich?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Äh - schau mal von wann der Thread ist  Ist ja nur 1,5 Jahre alt ... da gab's die natürlich schon.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hi,
suche einen sehr leisen, starken Lüfter für die Front.
Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen ?
Habe da so an den Slip Stream gedacht...

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Bin auch auf der suche nach einem Lüfter habe so an den Enermax Cluster oder Apolisch in Rot gedacht denn die haben eine hohe Förderleistung und sind nicht zu laut was würdet ihr mir empfehlen aber nicht so was wie den Scyth Ultra Kaza 3000 hat zwar einen guten durchsatz aber na ja zu laut.
Also gute Lüfter wenn es geht bitte, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Xylezz (4. August 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Enermax Cluster sind zu empfehlen, du hast dir selber damit schon was gutes überlegt wogegen man nichts einzuwenden hat


----------



## snapstar123 (4. August 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Enermax Cluster sind zu empfehlen, du hast dir selber damit schon was gutes überlegt wogegen man nichts einzuwenden hat



Ja sind auch nicht schlecht habe aber schon welche bestellt, die Scyth Slip Stream 1600 sind zwar etwas laut aber einen guten Durchsatz, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. August 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ein Richtig klasse Test weiter so. Da hast du dir verdampt viel mühe gegeben.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. August 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hallo Leute ich habe noch mal eine wichtige Frage.
Habe ein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro und habe zwei Slip Stream 1600 der eine Läuft auf volle pulle ist also am Mobo direkt am RPM-Anschluss angeschlossen und pustet die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse.
So jetzt hab ich noch die Frage wenn ich denn anderen Slip Stream am NT an einen normalen 4-Poligen Stecker stecke läuft er dann auch mit voller Leistung. Es gibt zwar am Be Quiet extra Lüfter anschlüsse aber der Lüfter muss mit 1600 RPM laufen aber ich weis nicht ob auch der normale 4-Polige anschluss denn Lüfter regelt.
Währe froh wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich ihn auf seiner vollen Leistung laufen lassen kann und am Mobo habe ich kein anschluss mehr frei und eine Lüftersteuerung hab ich leider auch nicht , also bitte ich um Hilfe um eine Antwort zu bekommen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## italiamen (13. September 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Hallo zusammen, 
habe mir ein neues Gehäuse gekauft und wollte neue Lüfter einbauen, weil sie zu laut sind und nicht wirklich viel luft rein fördern.
welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen, habe 3 in die engerre auswahl
BN Noiseblocker Black Silent XL1R 
Scythe SlipStream 800U/m
be quiet! SILENTWINGS wenn auf 7Volt laufen.
Die Lüfter sollten leise und effektiv sein vielleicht könnt ihr mir sogar einen anderen empfehlen danke schonmal


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. September 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Würde die Silent Wings USV nehmen.
Aber warum willst du die auf 7 V laufen lassen ?


----------



## italiamen (13. September 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

weil die bequiet mit 12V laut sein sollen habe ich gehört bzw. stand in der pcgh. haben die auch richtig guten druck
danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## DaxTrose (25. September 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Ich hatte hier mal meine Erfahrung geschildert:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...iet-silent-wings-usc-120mm-2.html#post1045267
Also ich kann sie Dir empfehlen!

EDIT: Vielleicht kann man ja noch mal die Bilder in diesen schönen Test einpflegen, da sie bei mir nicht angezeigt werden, sind sie wohl nicht auf dem PCGHX-Server!


----------



## mramnesie (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

...also ich schmeise meine bequiet wieder raus! Die Lüfter haben mich total entäuscht. Ich habe vorher die Noiseblocker (XL Rev. 2)  gehabt - und die kommen auch wieder rein. Die SilentWings sind sicherlich hervorragend beim Luftdurchsatz, sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Mein System ist auch etwas kühler - aber dieses "untergründige Brummen" macht mich total wuschig - man hört sie halt einfach bei 5v schon. Die Noiseblocker hört man auch, aber sie sind einen Tick leiser und machen nicht solch ein doofes Geräusch. Ich denke das Geräusch wird auch den Luftzug erzeugt.....

EDIT: habe nun die Kaze 800 eingebaut - Temps gehen leicht hoch - aber dafür "Superruhe"!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. November 2009)

*AW: [RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test*

Wirklich schöner Test!

Schade das der Gelid Wing 12 nie in solchen Test berücksichtigt wird! Einfach ein Spitzen Produkt!
Gelid Wing 12 Uv-Blau Pc-Lüfter bei voelkner - direkt günstiger

Das Teil ist der Hammer und auch bei PCGH war der in einer der letzten Ausgaben auf Platz 1.


----------

